# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Huracanes y Tormentas tropicales

## Luján

Aquí pongo una imagen, que si no me engaño, irá modificándose continuamente.

Esta imagen es una captura de satélite del Atlántico Central-Norte, más concretamente de la zona de creación y paso de los huracanes y tormentas tropicales. Está tomada directamente de la web del Centro Nacional de Huracanes (NHC) de Estados Unidos.

En la imagen actual al escribir estas líneas se observa claramente los 3 núcleos activos por el momento: Earl (huracán cat.4), Fiona (Tormenta Tropical) y el imberbe Gaston (recién nacida tormenta tropical).

También parece observarse la formación del siguiente ciclón (H......) en las aguas de Cabo Verde.



EDIT:

La imagen no coincide con lo que dice el texto, pues se actualiza constantemente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otra vez ha vuelto a subir a Cat. 4 Earl... :Frown: 

Subió la presión central del ojo de 930 a 940 hPa, pero otra vez ha vuelto a bajar  :Frown:  El ciclón que se forme en cabo Verde, como se forme justo ahí, y recorra todos esos kilómetros, ganando fuerza, se puede hacer un buen mostrenco... :Embarrassment: 

Haber si la NASA pone una imagen TRMM actual para ver las columnas de lluvia... :Cool: 

Mientras tanto, una imagen infrarroja del huracán Earl, perteneciente a la NASA (http://www.nasa.gov)



Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Obama declara emergencia por amenaza del huracán Earl*

En Washington, el presidente Obama ordenó a los organismos federales que ayuden a las autoridades estatales y locales en la atención de los problemas por Earl.
  EL UNIVERSAL
jueves 2 de septiembre de 2010  12:56 AM
Nags Head, Estados Unidos.- El presidente Barack Obama declaró el miércoles una situación de emergencia en Carolina del Norte ante los riesgos por la cercanía del poderoso huracán Earl en la región mas poblada de Estados Unidos. 

Un cambio leve del rumbo pronosticado para el huracán de categoría 4 -la segunda más potente- podría poner en peligro a millones de habitantes en la costa oriental, informó AP. 

En Washington, el presidente Obama ordenó a los organismos federales que ayuden a las autoridades estatales y locales en la atención de los problemas por Earl. 

Obama autorizó al Departamento de Seguridad Nacional y a la Agencia Federal para el Manejo de Emergencias que coordinen todas las acciones de apoyo. 

Millones de personas desde Carolina del Norte hasta Maine se mantenían en alerta para saber por dónde pasará la tormenta, mientras varios estados han declarado también emergencias. 

El miércoles, turistas que vacacionaban en islas costeras de Carolina del Norte cargaron sus coches y partieron hacia el territorio continental, con lo que pusieron fin a su veraneo justo antes del fin de semana largo del Día del Trabajo. 

Los gobernadores de Carolina del Norte, Virginia y Maryland declararon el estado de emergencia, mientras que más al norte funcionarios de emergencias instaban a la población a tener listas provisiones y planes en caso de desastre. 

En República Dominicana, los organismos de socorro realizaron el martes evacuaciones preventivas en comunidades vulnerables de la costa noreste del país. 

Earl estaba la tarde del miércoles a casi 1.100 kilómetros (unas 680 millas) al sureste de Cabo Hatteras, Carolina del Norte, dijo el Centro Nacional de Huracanes en Miami. Sus vientos llegaban a 225 kph (140 mph). 

Se esperaba que el huracán llegara a la costa la noche del jueves y luego siguiera hacia el noreste sobre el mar, en un rumbo paralelo al litoral. Sin embargo, los meteorólogos dijeron que podría acercarse a tierra y cruzar la isla de Long Island, en Nueva York, la zona metropolitana de Boston y el balneario de Cape Cod. 

Esto podría significar la diferencia entre un clima lluvioso y ventoso y condiciones mucho peores, con vientos huracanados, lluvias torrenciales y aumentos del nivel del mar. 

"Todos están listos para tirar del gatillo si Earl gira hacia el oeste, pero nuestra esperanza es que se vaya hacia el mar y todos podamos jugar al golf el fin de semana", dijo Peter Judge, vocero de la Agencia de Manejo de Emergencias del estado nororiental de Massachusetts. 

Las únicas zonas evacuadas fueron el Cabo Hatteras y las islas Ocracoke, parte del cordón de islas adyacente a la costa conocida como Bancos Exteriores. En un día sin nubes y con apenas una suave brisa, cientos de automóviles enfilaban hacia los puentes que unen la zona con el continente. Otros turistas partieron en transbordadores. 

Brittany Grippaldi y su familia cargaron su camioneta Ford Explorer en Cabo Hatteras y emprendieron el regreso a Nueva Jersey. 

"Es triste porque aún no caemos en cuenta de la realidad, porque el día está tan hermoso", dijo. "Pero es como la calma antes de la tormenta". 

La mayor parte de la costa de Carolina del Norte estaba bajo un alerta de huracán, mientras que una advertencia climática alcanzaba hasta Delaware y parte de Massachusetts. 

La Costa Este es amenazada por primera vez por una tormenta de tal fuerza desde el huracán Bob de 1991, dijo el vocero del Centro Nacional de Huracanes, Dennis Feltgen. 

Por la tarde, Gastón, la séptima tormenta tropical de la temporada, se formó en el Atlántico detrás de Earl, indicaron meteorólogos. 

Gastón es la cuarta tormenta tropical en formarse en los últimos 11 días, en una temporada que repentinamente ha adquirido mucha actividad. Tenía vientos sostenidos de 64 kph (40 mph) y se esperaba que se convirtiera en huracán el fin de semana en su avance hacia las Islas de Sotavento. 

La tormenta tropical Fiona permanecía al norte del Caribe, con vientos de 96 kph (60 mph) y se esperaba que se acercara a Bermuda en los próximos días.

Fuente: http://www.eluniversal.com/2010/09/0...A4416331.shtml

Imagen de la trayectoria del huracán y zonas en alerta. Fuente: NHC NOAA


Imágenes actuales de Earl al este de Florida. Fuente: NHC NOAA




Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya bichaco. A mi no me caen muy bien los yanquis, pero ahora les compadezco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Vaya bichaco. A mi no me caen muy bien los yanquis, pero ahora les compadezco.


Ya ha perdido bastante fuerza, tiene una presión mínima en el ojo de 955 hPa y vientos de 90 nudos, lo que le convierte en un Hur. de Cat. 2

Aun así, sigue siendo un bicho peligroso allá donde deje su firma  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mirad este impresionante video de un avion de la NASA entrando sobrevolando y saliendo del ojo e huracan Earl.  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> Mirad este impresionante video de un avion de la NASA entrando sobrevolando y saliendo del ojo e huracan Earl.  
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGnbfoN1vdg


Sencillamente impresionante. Cómo se mueven las alas cuando vuelve a entrar!!!!

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sencillamente impresionante. Cómo se mueven las alas cuando vuelve a entrar!!!!


Las turbulencias son flojas... :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  Eso de pasar de un sitio de 0 knots a 90 por ejemplo... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

No me meto yo ahí ni con una botella de orujo entre pecho y espalda... :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

Hay que estar zumbao para entrar ahi, y con 2 o 3 botellitas de orujo :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece ser que Fiona ha desaparecido. Pero a medio camino entre America del Sur y Africa hay otra, en las islas Cabo Verde, y por Mexico parece que viene otro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay lo que parece una tormenta tropical en el interior de Mexico, Hermine.

----------


## Luján

> Hay lo que parece una tormenta tropical en el interior de Mexico, Hermine.


Sí, eso parece. Y 3 más en posible formación.

De todos modos, si ya ha entrado en tierra firme y se desplaza hacia el norte por los desiertos de Texas, no creo que dure mucho.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sí, eso parece. Y 3 más en posible formación.
> 
> De todos modos, si ya ha entrado en tierra firme y se desplaza hacia el norte por los desiertos de Texas, no creo que dure mucho.


Poco alimento va a encontrar en el desierto para seguir creciendo... :Embarrassment: 

A los huracanes les gusta el mar, no los cactus... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay una DT en la Cabo Verde, ya tiene nombre, Igor, y se encamina hacia america central.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hay una DT en la Cabo Verde, ya tiene nombre, Igor, y se encamina hacia america central.



La Depresión Tropical de la que hablo en la auto-cita, Igor, ya es Huracán de categoría 1 desde esta pasada madrugada, y se espera que llegue a categoría 2 en las proximas 48H. De momento no presenta riesgos en tierra.

----------


## Luján

> La Depresión Tropical de la que hablo en la auto-cita, Igor, ya es Huracán de categoría 1 desde esta pasada madrugada, y se espera que llegue a categoría 2 en las proximas 48H. De momento no presenta riesgos en tierra.


Al momento de escribir este mensaje Igor ya es todo un adolescente rebelde de categoría 4.

Su pequeña hermanita Julia quiere seguir sus pasos.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/index.shtml

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Al momento de escribir este mensaje Igor ya es todo un adolescente rebelde de categoría 4.
> 
> Su pequeña hermanita Julia quiere seguir sus pasos.
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/index.shtml



Por suerte Igor no se dirige a tierra y parece que si Julia sigue evolucionando tampoco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por embalses al 100%
> 
> 
> La Depresión Tropical de la que hablo en la auto-cita, Igor, ya es Huracán de categoría 1 desde esta pasada madrugada, y se espera que llegue a categoría 2 en las proximas 48H. De momento no presenta riesgos en tierra.
> 
> 
> Al momento de escribir este mensaje Igor ya es todo un adolescente rebelde de categoría 4.
> 
> Su pequeña hermanita Julia quiere seguir sus pasos.
> ...


Impresionante la fuerza que ha ganado  :EEK!:  :EEK!: , pues como siga a ese ritmo... este lo veo en Cat.5 ya mismo... :Cool: 

Imágenes del NHC NOAA (se irán actualizando  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## Luján

Ya mismo se forma otro en el Caribe.

----------


## Luján

aquí se ven dos imágenes de Igor, una desde un satélite y otra desde la ISS:

http://blogs.antena3.com/lashistoria...sivos#comments

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que ojo tan bien definido tiene, si eso llegara a tierra, liaria una... :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## Luján

Otra vista de Igor, esta vez con el satélite Aqua de la NASA. fechada el 13 de septiembre a las 16:40UTC.

Merece la pena ampliarla haciendo clik

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosa imagen  :EEK!: ... aunque a los habitantes de Bermudas no creo que les guste tanto pues va directo hacia allí  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> Ya mismo se forma otro en el Caribe.


Me autocito, porque ya se ha formado la siguiente Tormenta Tropical.

Se llama Karl y se ha formado en el Caribe, justo al sur de la península del Yucatán.

Veremos su evolución.




> Al momento de escribir este mensaje Igor ya es todo un adolescente rebelde de categoría 4.
> 
> Su pequeña hermanita Julia quiere seguir sus pasos.
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/index.shtml


Vuelvo a autocitarme porque la pequeña Julia ha decidido pegar el estirón y se ha convertido en otro huracán Cat. 4, como su hermanito Igor.

Esta familia la va a liar parda.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Me autocito, porque ya se ha formado la siguiente Tormenta Tropical.
> 
> Se llama Karl y se ha formado en el Caribe, justo al sur de la península del Yucatán.
> 
> Veremos su evolución.
> 
> 
> 
> Vuelvo a autocitarme porque la pequeña Julia ha decidido pegar el estirón y se ha convertido en otro huracán Cat. 4, como su hermanito Igor.
> ...



Vaya la que hay liada. Y yo que creia que no iba a llegar muy lejos la "pequeña" Julia, y ahora resulta que se han encontrado un un primo suyo... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Leer esta interesante noticia de www.cazatormentas.net, sobre los Huracanes Igor y Julia. Es interesante también el 2º parrafo, pues nos afectará a partir de mañana:





> *15.09.10*. La imagen superior que encabeza esta noticia pone de manifiesto la intensa actividad ciclónica que hay hoy en la cuenca del Atlántico Norte, y que encima está suponiendo un nuevo récord en caso del gran huracán *JULIA*, al oeste de las islas Cabo Verde, al intensificarse muy rápidamente y de forma totalmente inesperada para alcanzar la categoría cuatro. Mientras tanto, *IGOR*, más al oeste, ha rozado la categoría cinco durante esta madrugada. Esto supone la existencia de dos categorías cuatro de forma simultánea, lo cual parece que no sucedía desde 1926, temporada de aquel año que también observó dos huracanes de tal intensidad al mismo tiempo. Y, mientras, la tormenta tropical KARL amenaza a la Península del Yucatán, próxima a tomar a tierra (sigue). 
> 
> Para acabar con el análisis de la imagen, podemos observar frente a las costas de Portugal, un sistema nuboso que corresponde al reflejo en superficie de una Depresión Aislada en Niveles Altos o DANA, que ha conseguido absorber masas nubosas de origen tropical, y que como se observa, prácticamente nacen de la zona en la que se encuentra el gran huracán JULIA. A este respecto, habrá que ver de qué forma la DANA pone en juego esas masas de aire tan húmedas e inestables, que van a traer un sensible empeoramiento del tiempo a España en los próximos días.
> 
> El impresionante progreso de JULIA ha supuesto que el meteorólogo encargado de la última actualización del boletín de discusión sobre este huracán, haya expresado su sorpresa ante tal desarrollo: 
> 
> A RAPID STRENGTHENING EPISODE WAS NOTED A FEW HOURS AGO.  THIS WASMOSTLY UNEXPECTED...AND REMINDS US OF OUR LIMITED UNDERSTANDING OFTROPICAL CYCLONE INTENSITY CHANGE.
> 
> "Un episodio de rápida intensificación se ha observado hace pocas horas. Esto no se esperaba... y nos recuerda nuestro limitado entendimiento sobre los cambios de intensidad de los ciclones tropicales".

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues ya lo que faltaba... jamón ibérico para esos huracanes. El agua está como una sopa... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, Julia parece que se ha calmado. Ha bajado a categoría 3, y las espectativas son que descienda a categoría 2 en 12 horas.

También se espera que Igor empiece a descender en las próximas horas.

Datos del NHC.


EDIT:

Edito para no poner otro mensaje más.


Julia actualmente ha bajado a categoría 2. Parece que se va debilitando tan rápidamente como se fortaleció

----------


## Luján

Bueno, ahora sí que pongo mensaje.

Karl se ha convertido en huracán, acutalmente Categoría 1, pero podría aumentar en las cálidas aguas del Golfo, aunque se desplaza rápidamente (10 nudos) hacia el W, justo a los territorios continentales de México.

Mientras tanto, Igor sigue siendo categoría 4 moviéndose lentamente (6 nudos) hacia el NW y Julia sigue en categoría 2, pero moviéndose rápidamente (22 nudos), también al W-NW.

EDIT (17/09/2010 - 08:42):

Karl se está desperezando y ya es categoría 2, moviéndose ya lentamente (8 nudos) hacia el Este, bordeando la costa mexicana. (Se espera que Karl deje de ser huracán en 24 horas, y se convierta en Depresión Tropical (menos intensa que Tormenta Tropical) en 36 horas).
Igor ya está dejando de se un rebelde sin causa, y baja su intensidad a categoría 3. Las aguas menos cálidas del Atlántico Central no son muy propicias para él. Se mueve hacia el NW a 8 nudos. (según los datos del NHC, Igor seguirá siendo categoría 3 unas 48 horas más).
En tanto Julia ya ha pasado a categoría 1, y sigue moviéndose muy rápidamente (21 nudos) hacia el W-NW. ESte movimiento tan rápido hacia zonas con aguas más frescas está provocando que se debilite muy rápidamente. No dudo que a finales del día de hoy ya sea tan sólo una tormenta tropical. (El cuadro de probabilidades del NHC para Julia muestra que muy probablemente en 12 horas dejará de ser huracán).

----------


## Luján

Desde la edición del mensaje anterior a primera hora hasta ahora (11:51) Karl ha aumentado su fuerza a categoría 3 y manteniendo su rumbo y velocidad.

Igor y Julia mantienen ambos sus categorías, rumbos y velocidades.

Veremos la situación dentro de unas horas más.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Desde la edición del mensaje anterior a primera hora hasta ahora (11:51) Karl ha aumentado su fuerza a categoría 3 y manteniendo su rumbo y velocidad.


Pues... ese ya puede hacer pupa... :Mad:  A ver si dentro de tierra se diluye igual que un azucarillo  :Cool: 

*Imágenes TRMM del huracán Karl* 
15/06/2010 http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/4...TRMM1_full.jpg
16/09/2010 http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/4...TRMM2_full.jpg

----------


## Luján

> Pues... ese ya puede hacer pupa... A ver si dentro de tierra se diluye igual que un azucarillo 
> 
> *Imágenes TRMM del huracán Karl* 
> 15/06/2010 http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/4...TRMM1_full.jpg
> 16/09/2010 http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/4...TRMM2_full.jpg



Karl ya va en descendente: Categoría 2. Rumbo W-SW a 7 nudos
Igor en Categoría 3. Rumbo NW a 8 nudos
Julia en Categoría 1. Rumbo W-NW a 17 nudos

Y posibilidad (10%) de formación de Lxxxx en aguas al sur de Cabo Verde

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Julia en Categoría 1. Rumbo W-NW a 17 nudos


Ese ha puesto la quinta y porque no tiene más marchas... que prisa tiene, Julia quiere coger a Igor, se ve que está loquita por é!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Ese ha puesto la quinta y porque no tiene más marchas... que prisa tiene, Julia quiere coger a Igor, se ve que está loquita por é!!!



Que no, que no,


Que son hermanos!! simplemente es que quiere darle la tabarra. :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Que no, que no,
> 
> 
> Que son hermanos!! simplemente es que quiere darle la tabarra.



Estos jovenes de hoy en dia.... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

Bueno,

Karl ya no existe, Igor tan sólo es categoría 1 hacia el N-NW a 10 nudos y Julia es Tormenta Tropical hacia el N a 12 nudos.

Eso sí, ya está a punto el reemplazo, hay un 60% de probabilidad de formación de Tormenta Tropical en las aguas al oeste de Cabo Verde.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues si que durado esta familia. Igor todavia no se ha ido del todo, y ahora parece que viene otra. A ver que pasa con los nuevos inquilinos, espero que no causen demasiados problemas. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

A primera hora de hoy así están las cosas:

Igor sigue en categoría 1 en rumbo N-NE (Corriente del Golfo) a 14 nudos
Julia sigue siendo Tormenta tropical en rumbo NE (también en la Corriente del Golfo) a 11 nudos
Lxxxxx (el siguiente) está a punto de nacer, con un 80% de probabilidad justo al W de Cabo Verde.

Las previsiones son que Igor siga siendo Huracán Cat. 1 durante unas 48 horas y manteniendo rumbo, mientras que Julia dejará de se Tormenta Tropical para pasar tan sólo a Depresión Tropical en tan sólo 12 horas, y dejará de ser Depresión tropical en 48 horas.

Por otro lado, los restos de Karl (que recordemos atravesó México) están ahora en el Pacífico Este, formando un área en la que existe un 50% de probabilidad de formación de Ciclón Tropical.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por otro lado, los restos de Karl (que recordemos atravesó México) están ahora en el Pacífico Este, formando un área en la que existe un 50% de probabilidad de formación de Ciclón Tropical.


No podría salir de ahí algún "bichejo"??? :Confused: 

Posible CT que puede formarse, y encima alimentado de los restos de Karl, si se forma ese CT... que entre lo que coja por sí mismo, más todo lo que "aproveche" de Karl...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

De verdad, llevo viendo y leyendo vuestros post desde el principio y alucino.
Me gusta que llueva, me encanta, me gusta ver esas tormentar que forman un autentico festival de luces y sonido, rayos que cruzan el cielo iluminandolo todo y haciendose eternos, deteniendo el tiempo con un estruendo cuasi instantaneo que quiebra cualquier intento de oir al que tienes al lado, pero lo vuestro es ....... demencial, teneis que miraroslo, eh.  :Cool: 
Me preocupais :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> No podría salir de ahí algún "bichejo"???
> 
> Posible CT que puede formarse, y encima alimentado de los restos de Karl, si se forma ese CT... que entre lo que coja por sí mismo, más todo lo que "aproveche" de Karl...


Alguno podría salir. Vamos a ver cómo reacciona. De momento tiene una probabilidad de formación del 70%, con lo que es casi seguro que algo va a formarse.




> De verdad, llevo viendo y leyendo vuestros post desde el principio y alucino.
> Me gusta que llueva, me encanta, me gusta ver esas tormentar que forman un autentico festival de luces y sonido, rayos que cruzan el cielo iluminandolo todo y haciendose eternos, deteniendo el tiempo con un estruendo cuasi instantaneo que quiebra cualquier intento de oir al que tienes al lado, pero lo vuestro es ....... demencial, teneis que miraroslo, eh. 
> Me preocupais



Esto no es nada, si vieras la foto que voy a poner en el pasillo.... (huracán Cat.5 desde el espacio).

Yo soy de los que podría pasarse la noche sin dormir tan sólo viendo llover y cómo caen los rayos alrededor. También me gustan las noches en las que sopla un viento algo seco y parece que la atmósfera está cargada de electricidad.

Y no sé qué daría por poder ver en persona un huracán desde el cielo, quizás como aquel video que nos puso F. Lázaro con el avión atravesando el ojo.


A lo que estamos:

Igor sigue en categoría 1, corriendo como si le persiguiera el diablo (26nudos!!! más de 48Km/h) hacia el noreste.
Julia ha desaparecido, ya ni siquiera es Depresión Tropical.

El nuevo vecino del bloque aún es tan sólo una depresión tropical, por lo que aún no se sabe el nombre, tan sólo el piso en el que vive (Fourteen=Catorce).

Parece estar intentando formarse una nueva tormenta en las costas venezolanas. Aún sólo tiene un 10% de probabilidad de formación, pero es una probabilidad.

----------


## Luján

Aquí tenéis una imagen de Satélite de Igor, tal como se mostraba ayer 20/9/2010 en las cámaras del satélite Terra de la NASA, totalmente inmerso en la Corriente del Golfo. Puede observarse cómo dicha corriente arrastra sus nubes hacia el NE.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, pues tras el mensaje anterior al anterior de esta mañana, ya se han actualizado de nuevo los datos del NHC y muestran a un Igor ya viejo pero que no deja de acelerar: 36 nudos (66Km/h) en su desplazamiento hacia el NE metido de lleno en la Corriente del Golfo, con vientos de 65 nudos y presión central de 966mb. Se espera que deje de ser Huracán en 36 horas.

Mientras tanto, la 14ª Depresión Tropical del Atlántico ya es Tormenta Tropical y ya tiene nombre: Lisa.

Lisa tiene vientos de 35 nudos, presión central mínima de 1005mb y está al oeste de Cabo Verde moviéndose hacia el Norte a 4 nudos de velocidad. Las predicciones indican que es poco probable que llegue a ser Huracán (tan sólo un 31% dentro de 72 horas).

1 nudo = 1.852Km/h

EDIT:

Se me olvidó comentar que los restos de Karl, que ya han pasado del golfo de México al Pacífico Este tienen una alta probabilidad (cercana al 100%) de formar un nuevo ciclón tropical, que se denominará Georgette en aguas justo al sur de la Península de California.

----------


## Luján

Nuevamente actualizados los datos del NHC, tenemos:

IGOR: sigue en Cat. 1 en aguas muy frías, junto a las costas de Terranova, moviéndose hacia el NE a una velocidad increíble (40 nudos) con una presión mínima central de 960mb.

Lisa: es Tormenta Tropical con velocidades mantenidas de viento de 35 nudos al Oeste de Cabo Verde, con presión mínima central de 1005 mb moviéndose hacia el N a 4 nudos.

Existe una zona con un 20% de probabilidad de formación de ciclón tropical en aguas de Venezuela y Colombia.

En el Pacífico, Georgette ya es tormenta Tropical con vientos mantenidos de 35 nudos y presión central mínima de 1005 mb. Se sitúa justo en la punta de la Península de California y se desplaza hacia el NNW a 8 nudos.

Se espera que Igor siga siendo Cat.1 hasta al menos 48 horas, cuando pasará a TT, estado en el que aguantará 48 horas más antes de disiparse.
Lisa no dará mucha guerra. No parece que vaya a alcanzar la categoría de Huracán, pero perdurará como TT al menos 120 horas.
Georgette tiene pocas espectativas de vida. Dejará de ser TT en 24 horas, y parece que se disipará completamente en 36.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Según he visto en el tiempo de La1, Igor llegará(si no ha llegado ya) a las costas de Groenlandia como huracán, y seguirá entre esta y Canadá has que llegue al polo norte. :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> un Igor ya viejo pero que no deja de acelerar: 36 nudos (66Km/h) en su desplazamiento hacia el NE metido de lleno en la Corriente del Golfo,


La virgen  :EEK!:  que prisas...

Qué le han echado óxido nitroso en el centro del ojo????  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Según he visto en el tiempo de La1, Igor llegará(si no ha llegado ya) a las costas de Groenlandia como huracán, y seguirá entre esta y Canadá has que llegue al polo norte.


Así es... a este paso se planta en el polo norte... :Embarrassment: 

Predicción de la trayectoria del cono del huracán Igor


Igor se ha marcado un buen paseito... :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.europapress.es/internacio...921211529.html
MÉXICO DF, 21 Sep. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   El huracán 'Karl' ha dejado a su paso 12 fallecidos y un millón de afectados en el estado de Veracruz (este), además de millonarias pérdidas en el sector productivo y miles de viviendas destrozadas, confirmaron este martes las autoridades mexicanas.

   Un número indeterminado de personas figuran como desaparecidas y cientos de comunidades se encuentran bajo las aguas, adonde no han podido llegar los organismos de rescate ni la ayuda humanitaria, lamentó el gobernador de Veracruz, Fidel Herrera.

   En algunas zonas los daños son peores de lo esperado, debido a que ya habían sido castigadas por temporales anteriores a 'Karl' y no habían podido recuperarse del todo. La secretaria de protección civil estatal, Silvia Domínguez, señaló que hay 140.000 viviendas afectadas, aunque otros funcionarios no descartan que el número pueda ser mucho mayor.

   Los daños han sido calculados en unos 50.000 millones de pesos (2.967 millones de euros), según informó Herrera, quien estimó que el impacto de 'Karl' equivale a los "siete huracanes" que han pasado por ese estado del Golfo de México.

   El presidente mexicano, Felipe Calderón, expresó este lunes su preocupación por las personas que permanecen aisladas y sin recibir ayuda de primera necesidad, como agua potable, después de realizar un recorrido por Veracruz.

   Ante la ola de saqueos que se registró en algunas ciudades, Calderón ordenó al Ejército y la Marina reforzar la vigilancia para frenar los actos vandálicos.

OTROS ESTADOS

   Los estados de Oaxaca y Puebla son otros de los estados más afectados por el paso de 'Karl', con más de 6.500 damnificados y tres víctimas mortales, además de miles de inmuebles afectados, algunos de ellos sin posibilidad de recuperarse.

   En la localidad de Oaxaca el desbordamiento de tres ríos dejó un muerto, cuatro heridos, 5.000 damnificados y cuantiosos daños materiales. En algunos zonas todavía no se ha restablecido el servicio de agua y de electricidad.

   En Puebla, por su parte, se registraron dos fallecimientos, 1.500 familias damnificadas, 39 escuelas afectadas y decenas de comunidades incomunicadas por las inundaciones, los desbordamientos de ríos y algunos derrumbes.

----------


## Luján

Volvemos con el seguimiento de los ciclones tropicales.

Igor ya no aparece en el mapa del NHC para el Atlántico Central, ya que está demasiado al norte. Eso sí. Continúa como Categoría 1, pero por poco tiempo. En 36 horas se prevé que sea Tormenta Tropical y en 120 ya ni siquiera sea una Depresión Tropical.

Igor está siendo uno de los huracanes más duraderos de los que recuerdo, además de ser uno de los que a más altas latitudes ha llegado. Sus vientos pueden sentirse en Gornelandia y la Península del Labrador.

Lisa está prácticamente estable (se mueve tan sólo a 2 nudos hacia el NW) en aguas al oeste de Cabo Verde, y sigue siendo Tormenta Tropical, con vientos de 40 nudos y presión mínima central de 1002mb.

La zona de posible formación en el Caribe, ya tiene un 50% de probabilidades de dar el próximo ciclón (comenzará por M y será nombre masculino) en menos de 48 horas.

En el Pacífico Este, Georgette, que se formó aprovechando los restos de Karl no es más que una Depresión Tropical situada sobre la Península de California, con vientos de 30 nudos y presión mínima central de 1000 mb. Su desplazamientos es de 12 nudos al N-NW. Las previsiones indican que se disipará en 36 horas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La zona de posible formación en el Caribe, ya tiene un 50% de probabilidades de dar el próximo ciclón (comenzará por M y será nombre masculino) en menos de 48 horas.


En teoría sería "Matthew" y los nombres tras éste que quedan para el Atlántico son: *Nicole, Otto, Paula, Richard, Shary, Tomas, Virginie y Walter*.

Esperemos que ninguno de esos nombres tenga que ser retirado  :Smile: 

Para el Pacífico, los nombres para los siguientes huracanes son: *Howard, Isis, Javier, Kay, Lester, Madeline, Newton, Orlene, Paine, Roslyn, Seymour, Tina, Virgil, Winifred, Xavier, Yolanda y Zeke*.

Y lo mismo que para el Atlántico, esperemos que ninguno de esos nombres tenga que ser retirado  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

Gensanta lo de Igor!  :EEK!: 

¿Es normal que un huracan suba tanto? :?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Gensanta lo de Igor! 
> 
> ¿Es normal que un huracan suba tanto? :?


No es lo habitual, pero siempre hay alguno cada año que se va "por los cerros de Úbeda"  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Por ejemplo, aquel terrorífico huracán Mitch de 1998, acabó sus andanzas entre Islandia y Gran Bretaña, después de haber destrozado toda América Central y recorrer todo el Atlántico

Digamos que el caso de Igor podría ser algo así como "exceptio probat regulam in casibus non exceptis"  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## perdiguera

> Digamos que el caso de Igor podría ser algo así como "exceptio probat regulam in casibus non exceptis"


¡¡¡Hasta latín saben algunos!!!

Y yo que lo estudié y lo olvidé, no tengo perdón de Dios.
¡¡¡Lo que me diría el cura Arnal si leyera ésto y supiera quién lo escribe!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡¡¡Hasta latín saben algunos!!!
> 
> Y yo que lo estudié y lo olvidé, no tengo perdón de Dios.
> ¡¡¡Lo que me diría el cura Arnal si leyera ésto y supiera quién lo escribe!!!!


Jejejejejejeje  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

En la última visita a la web del NHC, he podido comprobar que Lisa ya ha dejado de tener rango de Tormenta Tropical, y ha pasado a ser tan sólo una Depresión Tropical, con vientos máximos de 30 nudos y presión mínima central de 1005 mb. Su movimiento es muy escaso: Al E a 4 nudos. Las predicciones indican que es probable que recupere el rango de Tormenta Tropical en 24 horas.

Mientras tanto, en el Caribe hay una zona con un 60% de probabilidad de formar una Depresión Tropical en las próximas 48 horas. Como ya dijo F. Lázaro, su nombre será Matthew.

En el Pacífico Este, Georgette se mantiene como Depresión Tropical, en aguas del Golfo de California, con vientos máximos de 25 nudos y presión mínima de 1003 mb. Se mueve hacia el norte a 10 nudos. Se espera que se disipe en 24 horas.

Frente a Acapulco hay una zona de tormentas y lluvias que puede llegar a formar una Depresión Tropical (10% de probabilidad actualmente) en las próximas 48 horas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy alta, está en las Azores  :EEK!:  :Embarrassment: ... no saldrá de ahí algún extra tropical???  :Confused:  :Cool:

----------


## perdiguera

¿Por cierto os acordáis del barco K y el J o sois demasiado jóvenes?
Aquello si que eran predicciones con un par de narices.
Mariano Medina, que en paz descanse y su hermano Fernando Medina, que dibujaban en una pizarra con tiza las isóbaras, los anticiclones y las borrascas; ahora me gustaría ver a los nuevos, con sus medios, cuánto acertarian.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Por cierto os acordáis del barco K y el J o sois demasiado jóvenes?


Donde estaría yo por aquellas fechas... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Muy alta, está en las Azores ... no saldrá de ahí algún extra tropical???



A saber lo que puede salir de ahí.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A saber lo que puede salir de ahí....


Déjate que no salga nada, no me fío del sitio en donde está  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

¡En las Azores!, ni nombrarlo, chicos; dejadlo pasar :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Vamos con el seguimiento diario.

Lisa ha vuelto a subir a categoría de Tormenta Tropical. Vientos de 35 Kn (nudos) y presiones mínimas de 1005 mb la han hecho volver a este status. Está situada unas cuantas millas al NW de Cabo Verde, y se mueve lentamente (4 Kn) al NNE.

Mientras tanto, Matthew ya es Tormenta Tropical, en el Caribe, con vientos de 40 Kn, presiones mínimas de 1005 mb y movimiento al W a 15 Kn. Existe un 42% de probabilidades de que se convierta en Huracán (35% para Cat. 1, 5% para Cat.2, 1% para Cat. 3 y <1% para Cat. 4 y 5) en las próximas 24 horas. Va directo a las costas de Nicaragua y Honduras, y entrará en México por la Riviera Maya.

En la zona propensa a la formación de un Ciclón Tropical en aguas del Atlántico Central (cerca de Azores) ha descendido la probabilidad de formación en 48 horas a cerca del 0%, por lo que es esperable que no llegue a formarse.

Decir que sí, está cerca de Azores, pero ni mucho menos en ellas. Se sitúa bastantes millas (820) al SW de dicho archipiélago.

En el otro lado del globo,Tanto en el pacífico Este (cerca de las costas de México) se sitúa una zona propensa a la formación de Ciclones Tropicales. Actualmente sólo hay un 10% de probabilidad de formación en 48horas, al igual que al sur de Hawai, donde también hay una zona propensa a la formación, y también con bajo porcentaje actualmente.


EDIT:

Igor sigue dando guerra, ahora como Ciclón Post-tropical o Extratropical. Ayer se situaba en la boca del Estrecho Davis, entre Groenlandia y Canadá.

Aquí tenéis una imagen: http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/g...5.1455.2km.jpg



Fuente de la información: National Hurricane Center, NOAA
Fuente de la imagen: MODIS Image of the day, NASA

----------


## embalses al 100%

No veas con Igor..., igual que le ha dado por irse a para el frio polo Norte, le podria haber dado por venirse para acá, ufff, la que habria liado, mejor ni pensarlo. La ultima que llegarón los restos de algo de eso se lio poca... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Luján

Hay novedades en cuanto a los ciclones tropicales.

Lisa se ha convertido, contra pronóstico, en Huracán Categoría 1. Vientos de 65 kn con presión central 988 y moviéndose al norte a 8 nudos, desde el NW de Cabo Verde. Se espera que en 12 horas ya haya vuelto a Tormenta Tropical (68% de probabilidad frente a 32% para huracán).

Matthew es Tormenta tropical, con vientos de 40 kn y presiones de 1000 mb. EStá entrando ya en tierras de América Central, moviéndose al W-NW a 14 kn. Se espera que en algo más de 72 horas se haya disipado completamente.

----------


## Luján

Más novedades.

Tanto Lisa como Matthew se han disipado hasta quedar tan sólo en Depresión Tropical.

Actualmente no hay previsión de que se forme ningún otro Ciclón Tropical en el Atlántico.


Al contrario que en el Pacífico, donde existe un 60% de probabilidad de formarse un Ciclón Tropical en las próximas 48 horas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que se han tranquilizado un poco.... :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Sí, eso parece, pero no por mucho tiempo.

Los Ciclones Tropicales que andaban por el Atlántico hasta ayer se han disipado y ya ni siquiera aparecen como Depresiones Tropicales en los mapas del NHC.

Eso sí, hay dos zonas de formación con probabilidades del 10% (la primera, a 725 millas al S-SW de Cabo Verde) y 30% (la otra, en el Caribe, entre Cuba y Nicaragua) de formar un Ciclón Tropical en las próximas 48 horas.

En el Pacífico Este, existe una zona de tormentas que tiene un 30% de probabilidad de formar Ciclón Tropical en 48 horas. Está situada a 300 millas de la costa de México.

EDIT:

Edito por no poner otro mensaje:

Las cosas han cambiado en el Atlántico.

Mientras que la zona de formación situada al suroeste de Cabo Verde ha desaparecido, se ha montado otra, si bien con poca probabilidad (10% en las próximas 58 horas) en las aguas de Bermudas. La zona de formación del Caribe ha aumentado su probabilidad de formación en 48 horas al 60%, por lo que es casi seguro que podemos estar hablando del próximo Ciclón Tropical (Nicole).

En el Pacífico, la zona de formación que tenía un 10% ha pasado a tener cerca del 0%, así que no se espera aún a Howard.

EDIT 2:

La zona de formación del Caribe ya tiene un 80% de probabilidad de formación de Ciclón tropical en 48 horas, lo que da por seguro ya la formación de una Tormenta Tropical que se llamará Nicole.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, parece que tenemos una nueva Depresión Tropical en el Caribe, se está moviendo hacia el norte, y puede que llegue a ser Tormenta Tropical en 24 horas, pero es relativamente poco probable.

Aún no tiene nombre (sólo la han numerado como sixteen, la 16ª de la temporada), se lo darán si llega a Tormenta Tropical. Sería Nicole.

Tiene vientos máximos de 30 kn, presión mínima de 997 y se mueve al N-NE a 9 kn desde el extremo occidental de Cuba.

Por otro lado, la zona de formación de Bermuda se ha disipado, pero se ha creado otra en el Atlántico Central, aún muy débil (10% de formación en 48 horas).

En el Pacífico este, hay una zona de escasa probabilidad (10% en 48 horas) junto a las costas mexicanas, más concretamente cerca del golfo de Tehuantepec.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues Nicole existe ya desde hace unas horillas, y parece que tiene todas las de seguir siendo una Tormenta Tropical en las proximas 24h.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues Nicole existe ya desde hace unas horillas, y parece que tiene todas las de seguir siendo una Tormenta Tropical en las proximas 24h.


Pues así es, se ha convertido en Tormenta Tropical, aunque parece que no tiene pinta de ir muy lejos, a ver si acaso... :Embarrassment: 

Actuamente, tiene unos vientos máximos de 64,82 Km·h^-1, desplazándose hacia el N_NE a 16,67 Km·h^-1, con una presión mínima central de 996 hPa,

También, ha aparecido una nueva zona de formación en aguas del Atlántico central, ahora mismo existen dos, aunque las dos tienen sendos porcentajes del 10% de posibilidad en las próximas 48 horas...

Adjunto imagen de la situación actual. A ver si adjuntando una imagen guardada en vez de copiar la URL, a ver si así no se actualiza  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

Gracias por mantener el hilo actualizado.

Ayer por la tarde no pude conectar.

A lo que estamos:

Nicole ya se ha disipado, apenas estuvo como Tormenta Tropical unas horas. Eso sí, sus restos están sirviendo de semillero (10% de probabilidad en 48 horas) para una nueva formación en aguas de Bahamas.

Además existen otras dos zonas con cierta probabilidad de formación de Ciclones Tropicales (10% y 20% en 48 horas respectivamente) en las aguas del Atlántico Central.

En el Pacífico no hay zonas susceptibles de formar ciclones en las próximas 48 horas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Parece ser, que las dos zonas propensas a la formación de ciclones tropicales que había en aguas del Atlántico Central, han convergido y se ha formado un gran área de inestabilidad situada a 800 millas al este de las islas Windward, asociada con dos ondas tropicales.

Existen vientos en la zona de tormentas que son favorables para el desarrollo de un sistema ciclónico, con un 30% de posibilidades de formación de un ciclón en las próximas 48 horas...

Hago lo mismo que ayer, adjunto las imágenes, que así, no se actualiza  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Parece ser, que las dos zonas propensas a la formación de ciclones tropicales que había en aguas del Atlántico Central, han convergido y se ha formado un gran área de inestabilidad situada a 800 millas al este de las islas Windward, asociada con dos ondas tropicales.
> 
> Existen vientos en la zona de tormentas que son favorables para el desarrollo de un sistema ciclónico, con un 30% de posibilidades de formación de un ciclón en las próximas 48 horas...
> 
> Hago lo mismo que ayer, adjunto las imágenes, que así, no se actualiza


Me lo has quitado de los dedos.

Justo iba a mirar la web del NHC ahora mismo.

Me gustaría señalar cómo se observa un reguero de nubes siguiendo la ruta de la Corriente del Golfo y la circulación tropical, vamos, que sólo hay nubes alrededor del océano, mientras que en el centro no. De aquí se puede inferir que existe un flujo circulatorio (esto ya se sabe, no es nada nuevo) que va desde África a América en latitudes bajas (alrededor de los 25º) para posteriormente girar al norte en las costas caribeñas y dirigirse hacia Europa tras girar frente a las costas de Estados Unidos (corriente del Golfo). El ciclo se cierra cuando esta circulación retoma rumbo sur desde las costas Europeas hasta llegar de nuevo a la zona de Cabo Verde.

De paso, comentar también que aunque Colón no tenía estas imágenes de satélite, bien sabía lo que se hacía tomando latitudes cercanas a Canarias para el viaje de ida y otras mucho más altas para el de vuelta. Además, estas fechas son en las que esta circulación oceánica-atmosférica (ambas son similares) es más potente y clara.

----------


## REEGE

En embalses.net!!! Se aprende de todo un poco aquí... Y lástima que lo que a todos nos gustaria conocer, que es tener un gran año de lluvias, nadie puede predecirlo... No sé si os acordais que hace unos meses puse en un post que un pastor de la zona, me comentaba que tendriamos un año hidrológico 2010/2011 muy parecido al anterior... Pués hoy, otro de los pastores amantes de las cabañuelas, me ha dicho justo lo contrario, que espera un año medio de lluvias por la zona... ¿A quien hacemos caso? El destino nos lo dirá...  
Saludos chicos... Y a esperar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> lástima que lo que a todos nos gustaria conocer, que es tener un gran año de lluvias, nadie puede predecirlo...


Por predecirlo te lo puedo precedir... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , otra cosa es que acierte o no de una... :Embarrassment:  :Cool: 

EDIT: Ahora hablando un poco más serio... siguiendo el patrón de conducta se han ido teniendo años hidrológicos anteriores, creo que va a ser un año normal en cuanto a precipitaciones... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Informe del día:

Existen dos zonas con probabilidad de formación de ciclones tropicales en el Atlántico.

La primera de ellas tiene una probabilidad del 40% para las próximas 48 horas, y se sitúa desde el este de las Antillas hasta casi el centro del océano.

La otra se presenta en el mar Caribe, al sur de Cuba con un 10% en las próximas 48 horas.


En el Pacífico no hay atisbo de ningún ciclón tropical.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Estas son las zonas en cuestión (imágenes adjuntas). Fuente: NHC NOAA

La zona situada en el caribe, bueno, hay que ver como evoluciona, pero la que está situada al este de las Antillas, me da a mí que de ahí va a salir "*Otto*"  :Embarrassment: 

Con toda la inestabilidad que hay en esa zona, como se forme un bichejo, se puede poner bien gordito, porque alimento, desde luego tiene... otra cosa es que quiera comer (esperemos que no  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## F. Lázaro

Interesante... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: 

Fenómenos de esta índole en España. Tiene ya un par de años, pero bueno  :Embarrassment: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwwEC...eature=related

----------


## Luján

> Interesante...
> 
> Fenómenos de esta índole en España. Tiene ya un par de años, pero bueno 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwwEC...eature=related



No es tan raro como parece.

Si Igor en vez de haber subido por Terranova hubiera cogido rumbo este directamente hubiera ido a parar a la Península.

También en Canarias se han dado casos, como el último huracán que por allí pasó, que llegó como Tormenta Tropical Deltha.

Aparte, existen ciclones de estructura similar a los huracanes en el Mediterráneo, pero son mucho menos intensos y mucho más raros. En el link se les da un nombre: Medicane, que cuando lo oí por primera vez en un congreso científico por poco me entra la risa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí seguimos a tiempo real(o casi) los huracanes y tormentas tropicales del Atlantico y a veces del Pacifico este, pero ¿y los tifones del Pacífico oeste cercanos a China e Indonesia? Creo que Tifón siendo un sinónimo de Huracán, deberiamos tenerlos en cuenta aquí en este hilo. ¿Qué pensais? :Wink: 


Aquí llevais la ultima actualización. Se ve como en el mar Caribe existe una probabilidad del 10% en las proximas 48h de que se cree un ciclón tropical, y un 40% en un area a 800 millas de las Antillas.

----------


## ben-amar

Pero es que no tienes bastantes huracanes ? ¿aun quieres mas? :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pero es que no tienes bastantes huracanes ? ¿aun quieres mas?


Pues claro, como ahora está tranquilita la cosa... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Aquí seguimos a tiempo real(o casi) los huracanes y tormentas tropicales del Atlantico y a veces del Pacifico este, pero ¿y los tifones del Pacífico oeste cercanos a China e Indonesia? Creo que Tifón siendo un sinónimo de Huracán, deberiamos tenerlos en cuenta aquí en este hilo. ¿Qué pensais?
> 
> 
> Aquí llevais la ultima actualización. Se ve como en el mar Caribe existe una probabilidad del 10% en las proximas 48h de que se cree un ciclón tropical, y un 40% en un area a 800 millas de las Antillas.



Es que traducir el japonés es un poco complicado  :Big Grin: 

Ahora en serio, en el Pacífico oeste hay muchas zonas y las tienen muy repartidas entre muchos servicios meteorológicos:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurac%C...erta_asociados

Atlántico Norte Centro Nacional de Huracanes (NHC)
Pacífico Noreste Centro Nacional de Huracanes y Centro de Huracanes del Pacífico Central
Pacífico Nordeste Agencia Meteorológica de Japón
Índico Norte Departamento Meteorológico Indio
Pacífico Suroeste Servicio Meteorológico de Fiji, Servicio Meteorológico de Nueva Zelanda, Servicio Nacional del Tiempo de Papua Nueva Guinea y Bureau of Meteorology
Índico Sureste Bureau of Meteorology y Badan Meteorologi dan Geofisika
Índico Suroeste Météo-France


Una imagen también de la wikipedia:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno entonces intentaré resumirlos desde una pagina que vienen todos los ciclones activos, en todas las zonas, el nombre y todos los datos que quieras.

Aquí teneis el enlace de la pagina, puedes encontras muchas otras cosas  :Wink: .

www.wunderground.com

----------


## Luján

No está mal esa página, pero si lo que quieres es ver las alertas por ciclones tropicales, tienes la web que la WMO (Organización Meteorológica Mundial) dedica a este asunto:

http://severe.worldweather.org/

Volviendo a los Ciclones Atlánticos, hay un 50% de probabilidades de formarse uno en las costas del Noreste del Caribe, y parece que sigue creciendo.

Por otro lado, la zona que se situaba en el centro del atlántico va perdiendo fuerza.

EDIT: 60% y subiendo en la zona de posible formación de Ciclones Tropicales situada en el Caribe.

Mucho me temo que de aquí saldrá el siguiente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No está mal esa página, pero si lo que quieres es ver las alertas por ciclones tropicales, tienes la web que la WMO (Organización Meteorológica Mundial) dedica a este asunto:
> 
> http://severe.worldweather.org/
> 
> Volviendo a los Ciclones Atlánticos, hay un 50% de probabilidades de formarse uno en las costas del Noreste del Caribe, y parece que sigue creciendo.
> 
> Por otro lado, la zona que se situaba en el centro del atlántico va perdiendo fuerza.
> 
> EDIT: 60% y subiendo en la zona de posible formación de Ciclones Tropicales situada en el Caribe.
> ...



Pues tiene toda la pinta. A ver si sale ya alguno que llevamos unos dias de "sequia" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Luján

> Pues tiene toda la pinta. A ver si sale ya alguno que llevamos unos dias de "sequia".


Hombre, ten en cuenta que la temporada está llegando a su fin.

Ahora las que hay que empezar a seguir son las borrascas polares y las olas de frío. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, ya prácticamente tenemos aquí la 17ª Depresión Tropical de la temporada. Existe un 90% de probabilidades de que se forme una al norte de Puerto Rico.

Si se convierte en Tormenta Tropical se llamará Otto.

EDIT:

A la hora de editar este mensaje, la zona de formación descrita anteriormente ya tiene categoría de Depresión Tropical. Es la 17ª de la temporada (así se le ha nombrado) y en cuanto alcance la categoría de Tormenta Tropical pasará a llamarse Otto.

Actualmente tiene vientos de 30 nudos y presión mínima central de 1001, moviéndose hacia el noroeste a 7 nudos.

Existe un 62% de probabilidades de que se convierta en Tormenta tropical en 12 horas

----------


## Luján

Bueno, ya está por aquí Otto, pero con consideración de Tormenta Subtropical.

Vientos de 55 Kn, presión de 990 mb y desplazamiento desde el norte de Rep. Dominicana/Haití hacia el norte a 3 Kn.

Existe un 52% de probabilidades de que se convierta en huracán en 24 horas, y se espera que alcance las Azores hacia el lunes próximo.

EDIT:

Nuevo aviso sobre Otto, y actualización de las predicciones.

Continúa como Tormenta subtropical con vientos de 50 kn, presión mínima de 992mb y casi estacionario. Se mueve a 2kn hacia el norte.

Ahora las predicciones dicen que es poco probable (máximo de 51% para 36 horas vista) que alcance la categoría de huracán.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿992mb?, la borrasca que nos afectará a partir de mañana tiene alrededor de 950mb. Vaya birria de TT :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿992mb?, la borrasca que nos afectará a partir de mañana tiene alrededor de 950mb. Vaya birria de TT


Qué quieres que baje a 900 hPa y se haga un Cat.5???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Qué quieres que baje a 900 hPa y se haga un Cat.5???



Bueno, no estaria mal.... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, no estaria mal....  .


Déjate, que la trayectoria que lleva ahora mismo ya sabes a donde iría a parar... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Déjate, que la trayectoria que lleva ahora mismo ya sabes a donde iría a parar...



No creo que cuando llegue aquí tenga mucho que darnos  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Paula... dueña y señora del océano Atlántico  :Smile: 

Fijaros en el tamaño de Otto y luego en el de Paula...tremendo  :EEK!:  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

Bueno.

Seguimos con el repaso diario a la situación de las depresiones tropicales.

Otto sigue con rango de Tormenta Tropical, 50Kn, 992mb (Hpa) al NE de Haití y con rumbo ENE a 8Kn.

Las previsiones son que se mantenga como tormenta tropical durante al menos 120 horas más (5 días), tiempo en el que alcanzará las aguas de Azores (siempre que no cambie de rumbo) para girar posteriormente hacia el SE rumbo directo a Canarias.

En el índico también hay un ciclón (http://severe.worldweather.org/tc/in/), de momento considerado tan sólo como depresión tropical, al E de la India. Vientos de 25Kn y presión de 996Hpa.


Aparte, claro está tenemos a ¿Paula? (sigo sin verla nombrada como tal en ninguna web oficial de meteorología, ni el NHC de la NOAA, ni la WMO, ni la AEMET) que se desplaza desde el Atlántico Norte Central hacia el este a velocidad media, pero con una tendencia a disiparse muy marcada.


EDIT:

Según la última actualización del NHC. Otto puede convertirse en Huracán Categoría 1 durante las próximas 12-24 horas. Sus vientos han aumentado de velocidad, y parece estar reforzándose.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> EDIT:
> 
> Según la última actualización del NHC. Otto puede convertirse en Huracán Categoría 1 durante las próximas 12-24 horas. Sus vientos han aumentado de velocidad, y parece estar reforzándose.


Este bicho ya está a puntito de caramelo para hacerse huracán... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

Vosotros que sabéis de esto ¿No es un poco tarde ya para la formación de huracanes tropicales?
¿El que se sigan formando aún es un síntoma del calentamiento o es normal ya que otros años se han formado hasta tan tarde?
Me voy de puente así que si me respondéis no os contestaré hasta el miércoles.
Gracias

----------


## Luján

> Vosotros que sabéis de esto ¿No es un poco tarde ya para la formación de huracanes tropicales?
> ¿El que se sigan formando aún es un síntoma del calentamiento o es normal ya que otros años se han formado hasta tan tarde?
> Me voy de puente así que si me respondéis no os contestaré hasta el miércoles.
> Gracias


La temporada de huracanes (tropicales) está llegando a su fin, pero eson no quita para que puedan aparecer. Siempre ha aparecido alguno que otro fuera de temporada.

En cambio en latitudes medias es ahora cuando comienza la temporada de grandes borrascas.

No creo que tenga mucho que ver con el calentamiento global, porque otros años ha habido más y más potentes, aunque nunca se sabe. Seguro que habrá alguien que los achaque al calentamiento global igual que otros habrá que denunciarán una conspiración intercontinental (incluso interplanetaria) para crear tormentas a la carta y llevarlas por donde se quiera.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Este bicho ya está a puntito de caramelo para hacerse huracán...


Según dice Luján, que va ir a parar a Canarias mientras más fuerte se haga, más fuerte llegará  :Frown: . De momento Otto sigue en categoria de Tormenta Tropical.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> De momento Otto sigue en categoria de Tormenta Tropical.


Aquí está, ya llegó, ya es huracán  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Presión mínima central de 979 hPa, con vientos sostenidos de 65 knots, moviéndose hacia el ENE a una velocidad de 15 knots.





Rumbo a las Azores a toda vela!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Será mejor que las imagenes las adjuntes, porque creo que se ha disipado ya  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

Pues sí, OTTO se ha disipado mucho más rápido de lo que se esperaba.

Ahora parece que viene la siguiente en el Caribe, 50% de probabilidad de formación.

EDIT:

Realmente Otto no se ha disipado del todo, ha quedado como un baja importante, con presiones inferiores a 1005Hpa y parece que prosigue el rumbo predicho NE. Ya está cerca de las Azores, y tras sobrepasarlas virará rumbo SE hacia Canarias, donde es probable que en 3-4 días llegue la primera borrasca importante de la temporada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, pues que se preparen en las Canarias, pero que se preparen también en el Caribe, por ya hay un 60% de formacion de ciclón tropical.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues ha subido ya a un 80%  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , así que aquí tendremos a Richard ya mismo...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya está cerca del 100%. Esta madrugada nacerá.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya está cerca del 100%. Esta madrugada nacerá.


Ese bicho ya está listo. Sólo está esperando a que le des al botón "Iniciar sesión" para que empiece a girar... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Pues ha subido ya a un 80% , así que aquí tendremos a Richard ya mismo...


Pues no es Richard, sino Paula. Aunque otra Paula que la del Atlántico Central.




> Ya está cerca del 100%. Esta madrugada nacerá.


Pues el parto se ha adelantado




> Ese bicho ya está listo. Sólo está esperando a que le des al botón "Iniciar sesión" para que empiece a girar...



Alguien ya ha iniciado la sesión.

Paula ya es Tormenta Tropical.
Tiene vientos de 50 Kn y presión mínima central de 1000mb. Se desplaza hacia el norte a 8 Kn y su posición actual es al Noreste de Honduras, muy cerca de la costa.

Las predicciones dicen que dentro de 24 horas hasta las próximas 48 no tiene claro si seguirá siendo tormenta tropical o pasará a Huracán. Las probabilidades de mueven en torno al 45% para ambos casos.

Hay alerta por vientos de tormenta tropical en Honduras y Belice, y por vientos huracanados en la Riviera Maya de México.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las predicciones dicen que dentro de 24 horas hasta las próximas 48 no tiene claro si seguirá siendo tormenta tropical o pasará a Huracán. Las probabilidades de mueven en torno al 45% para ambos casos.


Por lo que acabo de ver, las predicciones apuntan a que va a aumentar su fuerza y convertirse en Huracán.

Esperemos que no provoque daños.

----------


## Luján

> Por lo que acabo de ver, las predicciones apuntan a que va a aumentar su fuerza y convertirse en Huracán.
> 
> Esperemos que no provoque daños.



Efectivamente.

Parece ser que durante las próximas 48 horas Paula será huracán. Los vientos han aumentado su velocidad hasta 60 kn y la presión ha descendido hasta 991 mb. En su desplazamiento tocará la Riviera Maya del Yucatán para luego desplazarse hacia Cuba.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, Paula ya es Huracán de categoría 1. Tiene unos vientos de 65 knots, presión central mínima de 991mb y se mueve hacia N-NW a 9 knots.

Aquí llevais la tabla de las probabilidades de convertirse en....

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, Paula ya es Huracán de categoría 1. Tiene unos vientos de 65 knots, presión central mínima de 991mb y se mueve hacia N-NW a 9 knots.
> 
> Aquí llevais la tabla de las probabilidades de convertirse en....


Vamos, resumiendo, que de Cat.1 no se espera que pase  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Vamos, resumiendo, que de Cat.1 no se espera que pase



Pues en el aviso que acaban de dar dice que ha subido a Huracán de Categoria 2 con vientos de 85 knots, 981mb de presión central y se mueve hacia N-NW a 9 knots.
Es un aviso especial que acaban de emitir.
Y según puedo ver en la tabla va a durar bastante(no como Cat.2 sino como TT.

----------


## Luján

> Pues en el aviso que acaban de dar dice que ha subido a Huracán de Categoria 2 con vientos de 85 knots, 981mb de presión central y se mueve hacia N-NW a 9 knots.
> Es un aviso especial que acaban de emitir.
> Y según puedo ver en la tabla va a durar bastante(no como Cat.2 sino como TT.


Categoría 2 que no le durará mucho. En 12 horas hay un 99% de que vuelva a categoría 1. Hasta dentro de 48 horas seguirá siendo huracán para después estar hasta dentro de 96 como Tormenta Tropical. Después ya las probabilidades de Tormenta tropical son del 40% frente a un 51% de que se disipe o pase a tener categoría de depresión tropical.

----------


## Luján

Volvemos con Paula.

Ha vuelto a categoría 1, con vientos de 70 Kn y presión mínima central de 993 mb.

Está a medio camino entre la península del Yucatán y Cuba, y se desplaza a 3 kn hacia el noreste. Las predicciones dicen que en 12 horas volverá a ser tormenta tropical (75%) y se mantendrá así durante, al menos 36 horas más.

----------


## Salut

[MODO "daños colaterales"]
Para "knots" existe un término castellano perfectamente aplicable: NUDOS

Amos, una milla náutica por hora...

y el simbolo es _kt_! XD
[/MODO "daños colateraes"]

 :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> [MODO "daños colaterales"]
> Para "knots" existe un término castellano perfectamente aplicable: NUDOS
> 
> Amos, una milla náutica por hora...
> 
> y el simbolo es _kt_! XD
> [/MODO "daños colateraes"]


Todo cierto.

El símbolo para nudos es kt en vez de kn como he puesto todas las veces (cosas de la traducción simultánea).

Por la parte que me toca, yo siempre he hablado de nudos, no de knots.

Y si nos ponemos en modo daños colaterales del todo, tendría que utilizarse la unidad metros/segundo, que es la medida de velocidad en el Sistema Internacional (aunque parece ser que el SI admite el uso de la milla náutica como unidad de medida estándar).

Para quien quiera saber la equivalencia:

1kt = 1M/h = 1.852Km/h = 0.5144m/s.

----------


## Luján

Bueno,

Paula ya ha vuelto a ser tormenta tropical, con presiones mínimas de 1000 mb (en Europa actualmente se usa Hpa) y vientos de 60 kt (30,8667 m/s; 111,12 Km/h).

Las previsiones indican que irá perdiendo fuerza hasta dentro de 72 horas, cuando se espera que se disipe.

----------


## REEGE

Buen viaje lleve la chica esa... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  y esperemos que pronto venga por la península alguna conocida suya y nos traiga subidas en nuestros embalses, que ésto sigue en temporada baja... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Besperemos que pronto venga por la península alguna conocida suya y nos traiga subidas en nuestros embalses, que ésto sigue en temporada baja...


Ya tuvimos hace un par de días a su tocaya... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: , pero por aquí, sus 41 mm. no sirvieron más allá de humedecer un poco la tierra y hacer barro, eso sí  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Paula ya se ha debilitado hasta el rango de Depresión Tropical. Vientos de tan sólo 30kt y presión mínima de 1008mb hacen que haya pasado a esta categoría.

Su centro se encuentra al noreste de Cuba, y se desplaza hacia el este a 12kt.

Las previsiones indican que seguirá como depresión tropical durante las próximas 48 horas, cada vez con más probabilidades de disiparse.

En aguas del Caribe suroeste pude estarse formando el próximo ciclón. Actualmente tiene un 10% de probabilidad.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, puesto que en el atlantico parece que la cosa se tranquiliza, en Pacifico Oeste hay activo un Tifón de Cat. 3. Se espera que en las proximas 12H llegue a categoria 4, tocando tierra en Cat. 3, en la isla Luzón de Filipinas, pasando muy cerquita de Manila, en las proximas 48H; y tras abandonar tierra, seguir en Cat. 3. 

Esperemos que no cause demasiados daños en este pais tan pobre y que es castigo numerosas veces por los Tifones del Pacífico.

----------


## embalses al 100%

El Tifón Megi ha alcanzado esta madrugada la Cat. 5. Tocará Filipinas en Cat.4.
Mientras, en el Atlántico hay un area potencial en Mexico. Le han Puesto Invest 99, a la espera de que cree un ciclón tropical.

----------


## REEGE

Emiten alerta en Filipinas ante avance de tifón Megi  
Las autoridades de Filipinas emitieron hoy la alerta en 19 provincias del norte del país ante el avance del tifón Megi, que podría tocar tierra este lunes por la mañana con vientos de hasta 250 kilómetros por hora.

El servicio meteorológico de Filipinas informó que alrededor de las 16:00 horas de Manila (08:00 GMT), el tifón se encontraba a 390 kilómetros al este de la localidad Aparri, en la norteña provincia de Cagayan, con vientos máximos sostenidos de 195 kilómetros por hora.

El meteoro, bautizado en Filipinas como Juan, avanza al oeste a una velocidad de 22 kilómetros por hora, con lo que se prevé que mañana lunes toque tierra en las costas de Cagayan, con vientos superiores a 225 kilómetros por hora, informó la agencia de noticias PAN.

La alerta fue emitida principalmente en varias poblaciones del norte de Cagayan, las islas Babuyan y la provincia de Isabela, donde cientos de familias de las zonas costeras están siendo desalojadas y trasladadas a lugares más seguros.

En un comunicado, el servicio meteorológico filipino explicó que la alerta fue emitida ante la posibilidad de que Megi tome fuerza y alcance el nivel 5, la categoría máxima, con vientos mayores a los 250 kilómetros y fuertes lluvias.

"Alertamos a los residentes en zonas bajas y montañosas que se pueden producir inundaciones y deslizamientos de tierra", destacó la declaración oficial, que también ordenó la suspensión de todas las actividades marítimas en el norte del archipiélago.

El director del Consejo Nacional para la Gestión de Desastres y Reducción de Riesgos, Benito Ramos, informó esta tarde que el gobierno puso en alerta a los servicios de protección civil de 19 provincias del norte de Filipinas.

Las zonas de mayor riesgo son las localidades ubicadas a orillas del río Cagayan, en la provincia del mismo nombre, por lo que toda la población ha sido evacuada, ante el riego de severas inundaciones por el desbordamiento del caudal.

Las autoridades temen que lluvias de Megi sean mayores a las del tifón Ketsana, que inundó más del 80 por ciento de Manila en 2009 y dejó daños materiales incalculables, por lo que han extremado todas las precauciones.

A fines de 2006, más de 700 personas perdieron la vida y millones quedaron sin hogar por el paso del tifón Durian, cuya intensidad es similar a la de Megi, el décimo ciclón que afecta a Filipinas en la actual temporada, que está por terminar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía... esperemos que no provoque daños... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ese bicharraco en un país como Filipinas, puede hacer estragos  :Frown: 

Esperemos que la población haya sido convenientemente alertada y puesta a salvo en lugares más seguros  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

En el Caribe ya se ha formado la 19ª depresión tropical de la temporada.

Actualmente tiene vientos de 30kt y presiones de 1006mb. y se sitúa casi estática a mitad de camino de Hunduras-Nicaragua a Jamaica. Las previsiones son que se convierta en tormenta tropical dentro de 24-36 horas, y no se espera que alcance la categoría de huracán.

Mientras tanto, en el Pacífico hay tres ciclones dando guerra, Megi ya ha pasado Filipinas y ha virado al norte para dirigirse a China, y otras dos depresiones tropicales que se han formado recientemente siguen su estela, pero se mantienen aún lejos de la costa.

Esta imagen, probablemente se vaya actualizando:


Fuente: Severe Weather Information Center, WMO.

Más datos aquí: http://www.jma.go.jp/en/typh/


EDIT:
Actualizadas las previsiones, la depresión tropical 19 tiene un 83% de probabilidades de convertirse en tormenta tropical (momento en el que le asignarán su nombre) en las próximas 12 horas. Para dentro de 48 horas existe igual probabilidad de que siga siendo tormenta tropical o pase a ser huracán (47%). Hay poca probabilidad de que se disipe (máximo de 18%) de aquí a 120 horas.

----------


## Luján

Nuevas actualizaciones de la información sobre ciclones tropicales indican que la 19ª depresión tropical del Atlántico apenas ha cambiado de momento, pero se está formando un área de inestabilidad al sur de Cabo Verde.

En el Pacífico continúa la alerta por los ciclones Megi (huracán) y las dos tormentas tropicales que le siguen.

Mientras tanto, en el Índico se ha formado una nueva Tormenta ciclónica, denominada Giri


Fuente: Severe Weather Information, WMO. (imagen actualizable)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mientras tanto, en el Índico se ha formado una nueva Tormenta ciclónica, denominada Giri


Buen nombre le han dado... Gracias por el parte meteorológico  :Wink: 

Así queda ahora la actividad ciclónica en el glob, 5 ciclones activos (adjunta, para que no se actualice  :Wink: 

Fuente: http://severe.worldweather.org/

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Buen nombre le han dado... Gracias por el parte meteorológico 
> 
> Así queda ahora la actividad ciclónica en el glob, 5 ciclones activos (adjunta, para que no se actualice 
> 
> Fuente: http://severe.worldweather.org/



Las 2 que hay en el *Pacífico* oeste, parecen que se dirigen hacia Filipinas. 

Parece que este finde va a haber un buen tema de debate en este hilo, con tantos ciclones tropicales activos  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Las 2 que hay en el atlantico oeste*, parecen que se dirigen hacia Filipinas.


Cómo???  :Confused:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

EDIT: Bueno, pues Richard apunta a que tiene ganas de mambo y convertirse en huracán antes de llegar a la península de Yucatán, según la tabla de probabilidad.

----------


## ben-amar

> *Las 2 que hay en el atlantico oeste, parecen que se dirigen hacia Filipinas.* 
> 
> Parece que este finde va a haber un buen tema de debate en este hilo, con tantos ciclones tropicales activos    .


Me parece que esta vez te ha pillado uno de los huracanes y has salido mareado :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Resumen de actividad:

*Atlántico* (fuente: National Hurricane Center de la NOAA):Richard se mantiene casi en el mismo sitio. Su desplazamiento es escasamente a 2kt hacia el SSE. Tiene vientos de 35kt y presiones de 1006mb. Las tablas dicen que seguirá como tormenta tropical durante al menos 72 horas más (a contar desde la actualización de la misma). A partir de ahí, puede convertirse en huracán, estado en el que durará no más de 12 horas. También se prevé que cambie su rumbo y comience a dirigirse hacia el NE.La zona de inestabilidad al sur de Cabo Verde parece que va estructurándose un poco. La probabilidad de formación de ciclón en 48 horas ha subido al 30%.

Se ha creado una nueva zona de inestabilidad asociada a fuertes precipitaciones y tormentas en el centro del Atlántico, a la latitud de Cabo Verde. Aún presenta un 10% de probabilidad de formación de ciclón en 48 horas.*Pacífico* (Fuente: Japan Meteorological Agency):Nada que analizar en el Pacífico Este y Centro (NHC).

En cambio en el Pacífico Oeste la cosa cambia. Megi sigue su camino hacia el N lentamente. Presión central de 950Hpa y vientos mantenidos de 80kt (máximas de 115kt).

Existen dos depresiones tropicales más, situadas en el centro-oeste del océano y que se mueven rápidamente hacia el oeste. Vientos de 30kt y presión de 1002Hpa una y 30kt y 1008Hpa la otra.*Índico* (Fuente: India Meteorological Department):Giri sigue su rumbo, muy lentamente, hacia el NE, con vientos medios de 140-160Km/h aumentando a 170Km/h.
Perdón por el baile de unidades, pero cada centro da las suyas. De todos modos Hpa (Hectopascales) y mb (milibares) son equivalentes, y la relación entre kt (nudos) y Km/h (Kilómetros por hora) ya se debatió anteriormente aquí: 1kt = 1.852Km/h.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gracias por el parte genio  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Podían echar al paro a todos los meteorólogos de nuestras televisiones y que ofrezcan el puesto  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , así, nos enterábamos de algo... porque estos que hay... no hay quien los entienda  :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Gracias por el parte genio 
> 
> Podían echar al paro a todos los meteorólogos de nuestras televisiones y que ofrezcan el puesto , así, nos enterábamos de algo... porque estos que hay... no hay quien los entienda


Hay algunos a los que no se les entiende, otros que se equivocan más que una escopeta de feria, otros son inútiles que escriben libros con errores de concepto más grandes que la Sagrada Familia, pero también hay otros que hacen del tiempo algo agradable de ver y hasta de entender.

Pero lo que sí que no es cierto es que sean meteorólogos. Serán licenciados en Física o Periodismo, con todos los Masters o cursos que quieran, pero ninguno es meteorólogo, ya que meteorólogo es SÓLO aquel funcionario de la AEMET dedicado a la meteorología. Esto es un error muy común extendido por toda la sociedad.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Me parece que esta vez te ha pillado uno de los huracanes y has salido mareado



Bueno ya está cambiado. :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: . 
Hablando de eso, una de las TT del *Pacífico*, se ha disipado y la otra sigue su camino hacia Filipinas. A Megi le queda ya poco para disiparse.

----------


## Luján

Actualizamos la situación de los ciclones.

Richard sigue por ahí haciendo de las suyas como tormenta tropical. No parece que vaya a ser huracán, y en 72 horas parece que comenzará a disiparse.

En el Atlántico Central hay dos zonas con un 0% y un 20% de probabilidad de formación de ciclón en 48 horas.

En el Pacífico tenemos a Megi (tormenta tropical) que ya está en tierra y una depresión tropical que la sigue.

En el Índico está Giri, que ya es tna sólo una depresión profunda y está muy metido ya en tierra.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece ser que tal como aparecieron todas de repente, se van a disipar.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Richard tiene un 77% de probabilidades de ser Huracán de Cat. 1 en las próximas 12H, si no lo es ya :Confused: . 

En el Pacífico Oeste hay un Tormenta Tropical, Chaba, que pasará a seer Tifón de Cat. 1 en las próximas 48H si los pronósticos se cumplen. Se mueve hacia el archipielago japonés.


EDIT: Hace tan solo unos minutos el Centro Nacional de Huracanes acaba de anunciar que Richard es Huracán de Categoria 1.
Su centro se encuentra a tan solo 200Km de la costa de México. Sus brazos ya están afectando estas zonas.

----------


## Luján

Richard ha entrado en terreno mexicano como huracán de categoría 1, pero no se espera que siga así mucho más. Hay un 88% de probabilidades de que vuelva a ser tormenta tropical en menos de 12 horas, y que siga perdiendo fuerza hasta disiparse en menos de 96.

Actualmente se encuentra al sur de la Península del Yucatán, en México y se desplaza al WNW a 8kt. Sus vientos mantenidos son de 65kt y la presión mínima es de 987mb.

En el resto del mundo tan sólo hay avisos de ciclones tropicales en el Pacífico Oeste, la Tormenta Tropical Chaba, que parecía dirigirse de nuevo hacia Filipinas aunque recientemente ha variado su rumbo hacia el norte. 990Hpa y 75kt caracterizan su presión mínima y viento máximo.

EDIT:

Richard ya ha descendido a tormenta tropical. Se encuentra ya muy tierra adentro. Con el paso de las horas las predicciones son de que vaya perdiendo fuerza pasando a depresión tropical y después de disipe, proceso en el que tardará unas 72 horas.

Al otro lado del mundo la cosa sigue igual. Sólo hay alertas por la Tormenta Tropical Chaba en el Pacífico oeste.

----------


## Luján

Actualización de la situación de los ciclones tropicales a este momento:

Richard ha descendido a categoría de depresión tropical. Vientos de 25 nudos y presiones de 1004mb. Está sobre Méxijo y se dirige hacia el W-NW. La tabla de probabilidades indica que seguirá siendo depresión unas 24 a 36 horas más, para posteriormente disiparse completamente.

En el Atlántico centro-este existe un área de insetabildiad a 1150 millas al WNW de Cabo Verde que tiene un 30% de probabilidad de convertirse en ciclón subtropical en las próximas 48 horas.

En el Pacífico Chaba sigue dando guerra con vientos de 70 nudos y presión de 965Hpa y parece estar virando al norte para dirigirse a Japón.

En el Índico se ha formado una nueva depresión tropical, en el área de control de MeteoFrance-Islas Reunion, a 3475 Km al ENE de estas islas. 997Hpa de presión, y moviéndose hacia el SSW a 18 Km/h.

----------


## Luján

Nota: Los mensajes que estaban en este hilo dedicados al terremoto y tsunami de Indonesia han sido movidos a un nuevo tema en la Cafetería.

Nuevo día y nueva actualización de los ciclones tropicales.

En el Atlántico ya no se observa ningún ciclón de este estilo. Richard ya se ha disipado. Solo hay alguna zona con baja probabilidad de formar nuevos ciclones en el Atlántico este.

En el Pacífico este y centro tampoco hay riesgo de nuevos ciclones.

En el Pacífico oeste Chaba sigue su rumbo NW acercándose a China.

En el Índico central continúa con movimiento lento hacia el sur lejos de tierra una depresión tropical que aún no tiene nombre.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, parece que hay nuevos movimientos...

Atlántico:

Hay tres áreas susceptibles de originar un ciclón, a saber:

- Un sistema de bajas presiones localizado a 1200 millas al NO de las islas Cabo Verde, con un 30% de probabilidad de originar un ciclón tropical en las próximas 48 horas.
- Una perturbación localizada a  650 millas al ENE de las islas Leeward, con una probabilidad baja de un 20% de originar un ciclón en las próximas 48 horas.
- Una intensa onda tropical localizada en el Atlántico Central, a 1200 millas de las islas Windward, con una probabilidad de un 10% de formar un ciclón en las próximas 48 horas.

Pacífico Este:

- Un pequeño sistema de bajas presiones localizado a 1000 millas al SO de la punta de la Baja California, actualmente, actualmente, con nula probabilidad de formación de un ciclón en las próximas 48 horas.

Pacífico Oeste:

- Chaba sigue haciendo de las suyas, con una presión mínima central de 945 hPa y con vientos de 120kt... cada vez se pone más gordo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Según el Servicio Meteorológico Japonés, Chaba irá perdiendo fuerza a partir de las 18 UTC de mañana.

Las previsiones que manejan indican que pasará a tener 5Hpa más y los vientos amainarán hasta 115Kt. Sucesivamente en los siguientes días seguirá perdiendo fuerza.

----------


## Luján

¡Hay que ver cómo está el patio!

De no tener nada a tener 3 posibles ciclones en formación en el Atlántico. Menuda forma de terminar la temporada.

Las 3 zonas que comentaba F. Lázaro ayer han aumentado todas sus porcentajes, y en algunos casos de forma espectacular.

- La más oriental, al NE de Cabo Verde ha pasado de un 30% a 50% de probabilidad
- La más occidental, al norte de las islas Leeward (sotavento) ha pasado de un 20% a un impresionante 60%.
- La más sureña, al este de las islas Windward (Barlovento) ha pasado de un 10% a un 20%.

Aquí la imagen, que se irá actualizando (NHC, NOAA):


Me da a mi que en Atlántico va a ser un Halloween movidito.

En el Pacífico centro-oriental no hay actividad.

Al otro lado del mundo, Chaba sigue dando guerra, pero cada vez más debilitado y la depresión tropical del Índico También continúa activa.

Aquí (wikipedia) se puede observar un resumen de la actividad de esta temporada en el Atlántico. Me han resultado curiosos estos datos:




> Sistemas activos: Richard <- Falta actualizar esto, pues Richard ya no está presente.
> Primer ciclón formado: Alex
> Último ciclón disipado: Paula <- También falta actualizar esto.
>   Tormenta más fuerte: Igor
> Sistemas que han hecho entrada en tierra: 6
> Depresiones: 16
> Tormentas: 17
> Huracanes: 9
> Huracanes mayores  (Cat. 3+): 5
> ...


Más aún cuando en el segundo párrafo del artículo se comenta esto:




> Los pronósticos sobre la actividad de huracanes son emitidos antes de cada temporada por expertos de huracanes como el Dr. Philip J. Klotzbach y sus asociados en la Universidad Estatal de Colorado; y por separado por meteorólogos de la NOAA. El equipo del Dr. Klotzbach (antes coordinado por el Dr. William M. Gray)  definió el número medio de tormentas por temporada (1950 a 2000) como  9.6 tormentas tropicales, 5.9 huracanes, y 2.3 huracanes mayores  (huracanes que alcanzan al menos la categoría 3 fuerza en la escala de Saffir-Simpson) y un índice medio de ECA  de 96.1. Una temporada normal, como lo define la NOAA, tiene 9 a 12  tormentas nombradas, con 5 a 7 que alcanzan fuerza de huracán, y 1 a 3  de huracán mayor.[1


O sea, que ésta es una temporada con alta actividad.

También me llama la atención este cuadro de predicciones (Aquí se verá fatal, pero en la wiki mejora):




> *Fuente* *Fecha* *Tormentas nombradas* *Huracanes* *Huracanes mayores
> * CSU _Promedio (1950–2000)_[1] 9.6 5.9 2.3_
> Récord de alta actividad_ 28 15 8_
> Récord de baja actividad_ 4 2 0
> ––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––
> CSU 9 de diciembre de 2009 11-16 6-8 3-5
> CSU 7 de abril de 2010 15 8 4
> NCSU 26 de abril de 2010 15-18 8-11 S/D
> NOAA 27 de mayo de 2010 14-23 8-14 3-7
> ...


Resumiendo, se han sobrepasado las estimaciones del CSU del 9/12/2009 y del 7/04/2010, y es probable que se supere la del 2/06/2010.
En cuanto a la del NCSU de 26/04/2010 es muy amplia, pero también parece que va a ser superada.
A un mes vista de finaliza la temporada oficial, la estimación de la NOAA a 27/05/2010 parece que va a ser la única que acertará, si bien deja un rango muy amplio de probabilidades.

Para finalizar, una muestra de la ruta seguida por los ciclones del Atlántico este año (Wikipedia)

----------


## Luján

Aquí os dejo un enlace al artículo de la wikipedia que habla del tifón Tip, categoría 5 (y si la hubiera, posiblemente 7)  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Un extracto:




> El *Tifón Tip* (denominación internacional: 7920; denominación del JTWC: 23W) fue el ciclón  más grande y el más intenso en los registros meteorológicos. Tip,  decimonovena tormenta tropical y duodécimo tifón de la temporada del Océano Pacífico de 1979, se desarrolló a partir de una perturbación en una vaguada el día 4 de octubre cerca de Pohnpei, Micronesia.  Al comienzo, la presencia de una tormenta tropical ubicada al noreste  de la perturbación impidió el desarrollo y movimiento de Tip. Luego de  desplazarse hacia el norte, sin embargo, el ciclón pudo intensificarse.  Comenzó a fortalecerse después pasar en dirección oeste-noroeste sobre Guam y el día 12 alcanzó un *viento máximo de 305 km/h* y una *presión mínima de 870 hPa, marca récord* de presión atmosférica mínima jamás registrada al nivel del mar. Además, en su pico de máxima intensidad, Tip tenía un *diámetro récord de 2.200 km*.


Su trayectoria:


Una imagen:


Referencia de su tamaño:

----------


## Luján

Aquí os dejo un enlace al artículo de la wikipedia en el que se analiza la temporada 2010 de ciclones en el Pacífico este, similar a la nombrada dos mensajes arriba para el Atlántico norte.

Resumen:




> Sistemas activos: Ninguno
> Primer ciclón formado: Agatha
> Último ciclón disipado: Georgette
> Tormenta más fuerte: Celia
> Sistemas que han hecho entrada en tierra: 3
> Depresiones: 11
> Tormentas: 7
> Huracanes: 3
> Huracanes mayores  (Cat. 3+): 2
> ...


Si nos fijamos en el cuadro del artículo sobre las predicciones de temporada y los récords de actividad máxima y mínima, actualmente la temporada del Pacífico Este está bajo mínimos en cuanto a número de ciclones y de Huracanes, eso sí, supera el mínimo de huracanes mayores.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gracias Luján por todo el despliegue que has hecho esta mañana  :Wink: 




> ¡Hay que ver cómo está el patio!
> 
> De no tener nada a tener 3 posibles ciclones en formación en el Atlántico. Menuda forma de terminar la temporada.


Esto es como las fallas... ahora viene la traca final!!!  :Big Grin: 




> *El Tifón Tip* [...] el día 12 de Octubre de 1979, alcanzó un *viento máximo de 305 km/h* y una *presión mínima de 870 hPa* [...] récord de presión atmosférica mínima jamás registrada al nivel del mar [...] Además, en su pico de máxima intensidad, Tip tenía un *diámetro récord de 2.200 km*


Eso es una pequeña borrasquilla... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Con esa presión, tenían que caer cada goterones que parecerían los filones de hielo que e hacen los tejados... Sería interesante ver una imagen TRMM de Tip ese día, para ver las columnas de lluvia  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Gracias Luján por todo el despliegue que has hecho esta mañana 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es como las fallas... ahora viene la traca final!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eso es una pequeña borrasquilla...*
> Con esa presión, tenían que caer cada goterones que parecerían los filones de hielo que e hacen los tejados... Sería interesante ver una imagen TRMM de Tip ese día, para ver las columnas de lluvia



Gracias Luján de mi parte también por toda la información que has puesto.

Conque "una pequña borrasquilla".... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . Sólo mide 2.200 Km de diámetro, como de aquí a París más o menos. Si tampoco es para tanto, si París está ahí a tiro de piedra  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sólo mide 2.200 Km de diámetro, como de aquí a París más o menos. Si tampoco es para tanto, si París está ahí a tiro de piedra   .


Hombre, París no está tan lejos... yo fui en autobús hasta allí  :Embarrassment: , tardamos unas 25 horas más o menos en llegar pero llegamos... acabé de autobús hasta  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: Menos mal que me acordé de echar una baraja española y otra de naipes... sino  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hombre, París no está tan lejos... yo fui en autobús hasta allí , tardamos *unas 25 horas* más o menos en llegar pero llegamos... acabé de autobús hasta 
> 
> EDIT: Menos mal que me acordé de echar una baraja española y otra de naipes... sino



¿25 H?, Eso no me entra a mí en la cabeza. Nos tiramos de aquí a Murcia  casi 6H y por poco me muero ahí dentro.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿25 H?, Eso no me entra a mí en la cabeza. Nos tiramos de aquí a Murcia  casi 6H y por poco me muero ahí dentro....


Unas 25 horas más o menos, recuerdo que salimos por la mañana temprano un día y llegamos allí al día siguiente por la mañana  :Embarrassment: 

tanto el viaje de ida como el de vuelta... así que, ahora, no vuelvo a coger un autobús ni de coña  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, volviendo al tema que nos ocupa en este hilo (autobuses aparte  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), tenemos de nuevo actividad ciclónica en el Atlántico.

Se llama Shary, es Tormenta Tropical y se ha generado en la zona más occidental de las tres que había. Vientos de 35kt, y presiones de 1004mb. Se sitúa al sur de Bermudas y se desplaza como una bala de cañón a 20kt  :EEK!:  hacia el noreste, en plena Corriente del Golfo. Las previsiones indican que durará unas 72 horas, y que no variará su status de tormenta tropical.

Por otro lado, al norte de las Guayanas hay una zona con un 60% de probabilidades de formar un ciclón asociado a una onda tropical atmosférica.

La tercera zona de actividad, situada a medio camino entre Cabo Verde y Bermudas ha perdido capacidad de organización y ha bajado a un 10% de probabilidad.

En el Pacífico Chaba continúa su camino hacia el NE casi en rumbo hacia Tokyo. con vientos mantenidos de 70kt (máximos de 100kt) y presiones de 960hPa. Se espera que se vaya debilitando con los días.

En el Índico continúa la depresión tropical que se formó hace unos días en la zona centro-sur. Tiene rumbo SW a 20Km/h. Su presión mínima es de 1004hPa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, volviendo al tema que nos ocupa en este hilo (autobuses aparte ),


Jejejeje, perdón por el off-topic  :Embarrassment:  :Wink: 

Bueno, pues ya tenemos a Shary que de momento, no tiene ganas de convertirse en huracán, al menos, los próximos días.

Por otra parte, la fuerte onda tropical situada al norte de la Guayana ya está a puntito de caramelo, con un 80% de probabilidad... por lo que, de ahí, saldrá casi con toda seguridad Thomas  :Embarrassment: 

Como bien dijo Luján, estas dos parece que se han querido apuntar a Haloween  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

He estado viendo las imágenes de satélite de esa zona con alta probabilidad de formar a Thomas (91L)... y, por lo que veo, tiene buen alimento...

Ya se irá viendo si sale adelante Thomas y como progresa, pero viendo las imágenes por satélite que están adjuntas, como le de por dar guerra, de ahí puede salir un bicho bien co**nudo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

* No edito el mensaje anterior para poder adjuntar las imágenes y que no se actualicen  :Wink: 

Imágenes visible, vapor de agua y infrarroja de 91L

----------


## Luján

> He estado viendo las imágenes de satélite de esa zona con alta probabilidad de formar a Thomas (91L)... y, por lo que veo, tiene buen alimento...
> 
> Ya se irá viendo si sale adelante Thomas y como progresa, pero viendo las imágenes por satélite que están adjuntas, como le de por dar guerra, de ahí puede salir un bicho bien co**nudo 
> 
> * No edito el mensaje anterior para poder adjuntar las imágenes y que no se actualicen 
> 
> Imágenes visible, vapor de agua y infrarroja de 91L


No dudes que para el próximo boletín ya esté formada la TT Thomas, Parece que la influencia de tierra ha hecho que la onda varíe su rumbo de W a NW. Esto se puede observar bien en las imágenes de satélite del link que puse en el hilo del radar de lluvias: http://www.eltiempo.es/el-mundo/satelite/grande/

----------


## Luján

.....Y  ahí está Thomas. Tormenta Tropical con vientos de 35kt y 998mb de presión. Situado frente a las Guayanas en movimieto paralelo a la costa hacia el W-NW a 15kt.

Además, sigue dando guerra Shary, con parámetros similares a los últimos descritos.

En el resto del Mundo, parece que Chaba sigue por ahí, pero la DT del Índico se ha debilitado y ya no aparece en el mapa de la WMO.

----------


## REEGE

La tormenta tropical Tomas se forma en el Atlántico y Shary se acerca a Bermudas.
hace 1 hora 44 mins


La decimonovena tormenta tropical de la temporada en el Atlántico, denominada Tomas, se formó el viernes y podría fortalecerse en los próximos días a la categoría de huracán, mientras otro ciclón, Shary, se aproximaba a Bermudas, informó el Centro de Huracanes estadounidense (NHC). 

Tres tormentas desarrolándose en el océano Atlántico. A las 21H00 GMT, Tomas se localizaba a 320 kilómetros al sureste de Barbados y a 470 al este-sureste de San Vicente. Alertas de tormenta tropical fueron emitidos para Barbados, San Vicente y Granadinas, Santa Lucía, Trinidad y Tobago y Grenada. Las autoridades francesas también emitieron un alerta para Martinica, dijo el NHC, con sede en Miami.

El fenómeno llevaba vientos máximos de 65 km/h y tras sacudir las Antillas menores, se internará en el mar Caribe desde este sábado. "Se espera un fortalecimiento en las próximas 48 horas y que Tomas se convierta en un huracán hacia el domingo", dijo el Centro de Huracanes.

En tanto, la tormenta tropical Shary se fortaleció en la tarde del viernes y a las 21H00 GMT, sus vientos alcanzaban los 100 km/h, dijo el NHC. Su centro se ubicaba a esa hora a unos 155 kilómetros al sur del archipiélago de Bermudas, que ya comenzaba a sentir los efectos del ciclón. "Se espera que el centro de Shary pase muy cerca o junto a la costa este de Bermudas esta noche", dijo el NHC. Bermudas es un territorio británico de ultramar en el Atlántico norte y tiene una población aproximada de 67.000 habitantes.

La temporada de huracanes en el Atlántico norte se desarrolla durante seis meses, entre junio y noviembre.

----------


## Luján

Pues Thomas ya es Huracán Cat. 1. con vientos de 65kt y presión de 992mb. se mueve al NWN a 10kt, paralelo a la costa de Venezuela.

Las predicciones indican que entrará en el Caribe, siguiendo una ruta paralela a la costa norte de Venezuela. Parece ser que seguirá siendo huracán durante bastante tiempo, al menos 120 horas, según la tabla del NHC, que da una probabilidad del 61%.

----------


## Luján

Shary ya se ha disipado.

Ahora en el Atlántico tan sólo se encuentra Thomas, como Huracán Cat. 2. Sorprendente este ascenso de categoría. Vientos de 85kt, presión de 983mb le dan esta categoría.

Se sitúa actualmente al norte de las costas de Venezuela, ya en el Mar Caribe Oriental. Se prevé que se desplace hacia el WNW a 7 nudos.

En el resto del mundo las cosas están más tranquilas.

Chaba ya se ha disipado y no aparece en el mapa de la WMO, sin embargo ha aparecido otro ciclón en el Índico sureste: El ciclón tropical Anggrek. Categoría 1, con vientos de 95Km/ h e intensificándose y presión de 998hPa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tomas sigue dando por saco en Caribe, ahora como Tormenta Tropical. Se mueve Dir. W a 14mph, y tiene una presión mínima de 1003mb. Tiene todas las de seguir en TT en las siguientes 72H, con posibilidades de volver a ser Huracán en las proximas 96H.

En el Índico sigue la Tormenta Tropical Anggrek, con vientos máximos de 55mph y moviendose hacia el S a 9mph. Tiee todas las de ser Huracán Cat. 1 en las proximas 36H.

----------


## Luján

Nos hemos dejado ir con el seguimiento de los ciclones tropicales ya que pocas novedades hay.

La Tormenta Tropical Tomas (que no Thomas, como me he empeñado en escribir más arriba) sigue sus andanzas por el Caribe. En pocas horas virará y su rumbo dejará de ser W a N, pasando por encima de Haití-República Dominicana como Huracán Cat. 1, categoría que alcanzará en unas 36-48 horas, y se mantendrá al menos durante 24 más.

Actualmente tiene vientos de 35 kt y presiones mínimas de 1006mb.

En el otro lado del mundo, Anggrek sigue su rumbo sur, como Ciclón Tropical categoría 1 y no parece que vaya a afectar a tierra.

----------


## Luján

Nueva actualización de la situación de los ciclones tropicales.

Tomas ya ha virado hacia el N-NW y se desplaza en este sentido a 7 kt. Sus parámetros son vientos de 40kt y presión de 1001mb, y su estado es de Tormenta Tropical sin que se espere que alcance categoría de Huracán.

Lamentablemente, se espera que pase justo por encima de Haití, lo que podrá empeorar aún más la situación de los que allí viven.

En el Índico sureste sigue Anggrek, ya como "_ex-tropical cyclone_" en su ruta hacia el suroeste.  No se espera que toque tierra.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lamentablemente, se espera que pase justo por encima de Haití, lo que podrá empeorar aún más la situación de los que allí viven.


Lo de Haití este año es tremendo... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  Terremoto, epidemia de cólera y ahora una tormenta tropical, la cual, como llegue, va a hacer todavía aún peor la epidemia  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Lo de Haití este año es tremendo... Terremoto, epidemia de cólera y ahora una tormenta tropical, la cual, como llegue, va a hacer todavía aún peor la epidemia


No necesariamente.

El Cólera se transmite principalmente por agua estancada y en mal estado.

Si llueve en condiciones, las aguas se limpiarán, al reducirse la concentración de bacilos. Eso sí, un par de días con tormenta harán que los hospitales de campaña mermen su escasa efectividad.

Lo que sí que va a empeorar es la situación ya de por sí marginal de los pobres haitianos que aún viven en chabolas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El Cólera se transmite principalmente por agua estancada y en mal estado.
> 
> Si llueve en condiciones, las aguas se limpiarán, al reducirse la concentración de bacilos. Eso sí, un par de días con tormenta harán que los hospitales de campaña mermen su escasa efectividad.


Pero el problema, al caer nuevamente más agua, aunque las aguas se limpien, el agua va a seguir estancada en muchos sitios y volverán a infectarse  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Pero el problema, al caer nuevamente más agua, aunque las aguas se limpien, el agua va a seguir estancada en muchos sitios y volverán a infectarse


Si, volverá a infectarse, pero aguantará unas semanas limpia. Tiempo en el que no habrá nuevos casos y podrá mejorar la situación.


Volviendo a Tomas, Parece que su ojo al final no va a pasar "justo" por encima de Haití, pero sí por el canal que separa esta isla de Cuba. Toda la costa haitiana y la cubana del sur están en alerta por huracán, pues se prevé que Tomas alcance de nuevo esta categoría en menos de 24 horas, y se mantenga así más de 12 horas. Actualmente mantiene su status de tormenta tropical con vientos de 55kt y presión mínima de 989mb.

Según la web http://severe.worldweather.org/, Anggrek ya se ha disipado por debajo del umbral de alerta, pero ha aparecido otro nuevo ciclón en el Índico, esta vez noreste, en la latitud de Ceylan, a 10º de longitud al este y con rumbo W. Actualmente es una depresión, con vientos de 30- 40kt y presión mínima estimada de 1000mb. Se espera que se recrudezca y alcance tierras indias en 2 días.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tomas ya es Huracán Cat 1 y está atravesando en estos momentos el estrecho entre cuba y Haití. Ahora tiene vientos sostenidos de 75knots y presión mínima de 987mb. Es posible que llegue a Cat. 2 en las próximas 24H y que baje a TT en las próximas 48H. 

Esperaremos a noticias sobre las zonas afectadas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tomas ya es Tormenta tropical de nuevo, tiene todoas de seguir en TT en las próximas 48H, bajar a Depresión tropical en las próximas 72H y disiparse en 96H. Tiene vientos sostenidos de 110Km/h y presión central 992mb. Se mueve hacia el NE a 13knots.

A su paso por Haití, ha dejado lluvias torrenciales y al menos 5 muertos, según he leído en diferentes sitios.

Mientras el Ciclón Tropical Jal está en Cat.1 y se espera que al tocar tierra en las proximas 48H, al SE de la india, baje Tormenta Tropical. Se espera que atraviese el país en esta categoría hasta salir por la zona noroccidental.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tomas es de nuevo Huracán Cat 1, pero pronto volverá a ser Tormenta Tropical al final del día de hoy. Se espera que se disipe en menos de 96H. Tiene vientos sostenidos de 65knots, presión mínima central de 989mb y se mueve dirección NE 6 knots.

De momento hay una zona de posible formación al NE de Tomas. Tiene un 10% de posibilidadesde de formación.

El ciclón Tropical Jal sigue frente a las costas de la India en Cat. 1 y apunto de tocar tierra. Cuando lo haga se convertirá en Tormenta Tropical y después en Depresíon Tropical hasta que atraviese el país y salga al mar por el NW.
Tiene vientos sostenidos de 75mph. No hay datos de presión mínima central.

La cosa parece que tiende a tranquilizarse bastante.


Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Parece ser que Tomas ha perdido las características de ciclón tropical, pero aún mantiene vientos relativamente fuertes,en el orden de los de tormenta tropical (39-73kt) y muchas precipitaciones.

La previsión es que continúe en la senda de disiparse, lo que parece ser que ocurrirá en unas 72 horas.


Actualmente, en el mapa de tiempo severo de la Organización Meteorológica Mundial no hay ningún ciclón activo. Parece ser que la temporada ha llegado a su fin.

----------


## Luján

La temporada de Ciclones Tropicales en el Atlántico está terminando (oficialmente el 30 de noviembre), pero aún se observa actividad.

Hoy el NHC da avisos de probabilidad de formación (10%) en el Mar Caribe oriental, entre Venezuela y Puerto Rico.

No se muestra otra actividad de tiempo severo en la web http://severe.worldweather.org/.

----------


## Luján

Actualización de la situación en el Caribe:

La zona de inestabilidad se ha desplazado hacia el norte, situándose justo sobre Puerto Rico. Se están produciendo lluvias y tormentas desorganizadas, pero la previsión es que ésta situación vaya disipándose.

En el resto de las zonas afectadas por ciclones tropicales no parece haber actividad ciclónica de importancia.

----------


## Luján

Última actualización de la temporada (si no hay más ciclones)

Actualmente no hay actividad ciclónica en ninguna de las zonas de formación de ciclones tropicales.

Haciendo balance de la temporada que llega a su fin, en el Atlántico Norte éstas han sido las previsiones y los datos de tormentas con nombre asignado, huracanes y huracanes mayores (Cat. >=3) (Wikipedia)

*Fuente* *Fecha* *Tormentas* / *Huracanes* */ Hur. mayores**
CSU* *Promedio (1950–2000)[1]* 9.6 / 5.9 / 2.3
*Récord de alta actividad* 28 / 15 / 8
*Récord de baja actividad* 4 / 2 / 0
––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––
*CSU* *9 de diciembre de 2009* 11-16 / 6-8 / 3-5
*CSU* *7 de abril de 2010* 15 / 8 / 4
*NCSU* *26 de abril de 2010* 15-18 / 8-11 / S/D
*NOAA* *27 de mayo de 2010* 14-23 / 8-14 / 3-7
*CSU* *2 de junio de 2010* 18 / 10 / 5
––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Actividad presente*
*(al 11 de noviembre)* 19 / 12 / 5

Aquí la imagen de las rutas seguidas por los ciclones (Wikipedia)


Como anotación, falta la ruta seguida por Tomas (o está incompleta).


Para el Pacífico Centro y Este también hay estadísticas similares (Wikipedia):

*Fuente* *Fecha* *Tormentas /* *Huracanes* */ Hur. mayores**
NOAA* *Promedio*[1] 15.3 / 8.8 / 4.2
*NOAA* *promedio 1995-2008*[1] 14 / 7 / 3
*NOAA*[1] *27 May 2010* 9-15 / 4-8 / 1-3
*Récord de actividad alta* 27 / 16 / 10*
Récord de actividad baja* 8 / 4 / 0
––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––   
*Actividad presente*
*(al 11 de noviembre)* 7 / 3 / 2

Aquí la imagen de las rutas seguidas por estos ciclones (Wikipedia)



Como conclusión, se puede deducir que en el Atlántico Norte, la temporada ha sido más intensa de lo que las predicciones indicaban, con dos huracanes muy grandes (Cat. 4) y de gran desplazamiento, mientras que en el Pacífico Este, la temporada ha sido pobre, quedando por debajo de las predicciones, incluso del Récord de baja actividad.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, parece que hemos tenido una temporada bastante movidita, esperemos que la próxima sea igual, pero sin pasar por tierra. Se guramente el que más problemas ha dado ha sido Igor, que se metió hasta Groenlandia.

----------


## Luján

Vuelvo a escribir en este hilo, porque hay un ciclón tropical en acción.

Sí. Esta vez en el hemisferio sur. Más concretamente en el Océano Índico sur, actualmente en la zona controlada por el servicio meteorológico de la Isla Reunión.

Se llama Abele, y se encuentra aporximadamente a 18º Sur; 88º Este, moviéndose al este-sureste a 11 nudos. Presión mínima de 973 hPa, y vientos máximos sostenidos de 70 nudos.

La previsión es que vaya disipándose a la vez que se desplaza al sureste, bajando la velocidad hasta 30 nudos en 72 horas.

Como siempre, puede seguirse su actividad desde la página http://severe.worldweather.org/

Una imagen del bicho:

Fuente: Modis Website, NASA.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y yo que creia que se había acabado el cachondeo, y resulta que acaba en el Hemisferio Norte y empieza en el Sur. ¿Suele haber mucha acticvidad por ahí abajo? Por lo que veo este es el 1º de la temporada.

----------


## Luján

> Y yo que creia que se había acabado el cachondeo, y resulta que acaba en el Hemisferio Norte y empieza en el Sur. ¿Suele haber mucha acticvidad por ahí abajo? Por lo que veo este es el 1º de la temporada.


Es el primer ciclón nombrado de la zona, pero es la segunda o tercera depresión tropical.

Habrá que leer más para informarse sobre la actividad. Quizás la wiki pueda ayudar, pues hay muuy buenos atrículos sobre la actividad ciclónica del Atlántico Norte y del Pacífico, por lo que creo que también habrá sobre el Índico.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Con el fin de la temporada de huracanes la NOAA, ha construido este impresionante video, del os pogo el enlace a continuación. Es increible verlo y merece la pena verlo entero. :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ual22znKM10

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Con el fin de la temporada de huracanes la NOAA, ha construido este impresionante video, del os pogo el enlace a continuación. Es increible verlo y merece la pena verlo entero.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ual22znKM10


Muchas gracias embalses por el enlace, preciosa animación  :Smile: 

A ver si anima la AEMET y nos hace una animación así de todas las borrascas que nos pasen y mostrando el radar de precipitación... va a ser que no... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias por el enlace, ¿cuanto movimiento, no?
¡ozu, que pechá nubes! :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Para acompañar el vídeo que nos ha mostrado Embalses al 100%, aquí os dejo los enlaces a dos imágenes que muestran las rutas tomadas por los huracanes de la temporada 2010 en el Atlántico y el Pacífico Este.

Atlántico: http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories...ackmap2010.jpg
Pacífico: http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories...ackmap2010.jpg

Ambas imágenes también pertenecen a la NOAA.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para acompañar el vídeo que nos ha mostrado Embalses al 100%, aquí os dejo los enlaces a dos imágenes que muestran las rutas tomadas por los huracanes de la temporada 2010 en el Atlántico y el Pacífico Este.
> 
> Atlántico: http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories...ackmap2010.jpg
> Pacífico: http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories...ackmap2010.jpg
> 
> Ambas imágenes también pertenecen a la NOAA.


Muchas gracias por las imágenes  :Wink: 

Por suerte, este año ninguno de los huracanes mayores, salvo una pequeña incursión de Karl, el resto no ha tocado tierra  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Finalizada la temporada en el Atlántico y el Pacífico Norte, hay danzando por ahí una tormenta tropical, cerca de Hawaii:

Omeka, con estos datos estimados:

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE  997 MB
MAX SUSTAINED WINDS  45 KT WITH GUSTS TO  55 KT.
34 KT....... 45NE  45SE  45SW  45NW.
12 FT SEAS.. 45NE  45SE  45SW  45NW.
WINDS AND SEAS VARY GREATLY IN EACH QUADRANT.  RADII IN NAUTICAL
MILES ARE THE LARGEST RADII EXPECTED ANYWHERE IN THAT QUADRANT.

Con vistas de ir perdiento intensidad
Fuente: severe.worldweather.org

----------


## Luján

Rescato este hilo, que daremos por cerrado al inicio de la nueva temporada de ciclones en el hemisferio norte, para dar a conocer la existencia de dos ciclones en aguas del Pacífico sur y del NW de Austalia.

http://severe.worldweather.org/

El primero de ellos se llama Wilma y es un ciclón tropical de categoría 4 con 950 hPa de presión mínima central estimada con rumbo W-SW a 18 nudos y con vientos sostenidos de 90 nudos. (http://severe.worldweather.org/tc/ta...201101262.meta)

El segundo es el ciclón tropical Bianca, que se mueve paralelo a la costa NW de Australia. Tiene categoría 2 con 980 hPa de presión central, vientos sostenidos de 140 Km/h y se mueve hacia el SW a 27 Km/h (http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDW24100.txt)


Más datos de ciclones cercanos a Australia: http://www.bom.gov.au/cyclone/index.shtml

----------


## Luján

La actividad ciclónica no cesa en el Hemisferio Sur.

El Ciclón Tropical Severo Yasi amenaza, como bien ha puesto ya REEGE en otro hilo, las costas NE de Australia.

Esta es su posible evolución (imagen acutalizable, cuando el ciclón se disperse posiblemente desaparecerá la imagen):



Un extracto del aviso (en inglés, pero creo que se entiende):




> At 4:00 pm EST Severe Tropical Cyclone Yasi, Category 3 was estimated to be
> 1020 kilometres east northeast of Cairns and 1020 kilometres east northeast of
> Townsville moving west southwest at 34 kilometres per hour.
> 
> YASI IS A LARGE AND POWERFUL TROPICAL CYCLONE AND POSES A SERIOUS THREAT TO
> NORTH QUEENSLAND COMMUNITIES
> 
> The Cyclone is expected to slowly intensify overnight and continue moving in a
> west-southwesterly direction.
> ...


Características:



> Details of Severe Tropical Cyclone Yasi at 4:00 pm EST:
> .Centre located near...... 14.4 degrees South 154.9 degrees East
> .Location accuracy........ within 55 kilometres
> .Recent movement.......... towards the west southwest at 34 kilometres per hour
> .Wind gusts near centre... 220 kilometres per hour and INTENSIFYING
> .Severity category........ 3
> .Central pressure......... 960 hectoPascals

----------


## Luján

Actualización de las características:




> Details of Severe Tropical Cyclone Yasi at 5:00 pm EST:
> .Centre located near...... 17.2 degrees South 147.8 degrees East
> .Location accuracy........ within 30 kilometres
> .Recent movement.......... towards the west southwest at 34 kilometres per hour
> .Wind gusts near centre... *285 kilometres per hour*
> .Severity category........ 5
> .Central pressure......... 930 hectoPascals


285 Km/h!!!! Ni un Fórmula 1 escaparía de esos vientos!!!

----------


## Luján

Nueva actualización de datos:




> Details of Tropical Cyclone Yasi at 4:00 pm EST:
> .Centre located near...... 20.0 degrees South 141.6 degrees East
> .Location accuracy........ within 35 kilometres
> .Recent movement.......... towards the west southwest at 25 kilometres per hour
> .Wind gusts near centre... 95 kilometres per hour
> .Severity category........ 1
> .Central pressure......... 988 hectoPascals


fuente (Tropical Ciclone Advice, Bureau of meteorology Australian Government)

Y a más de 500 kilómetros tierra adentro. Impresionante.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Este huracán ha sido realmente impresionante... :EEK!: 

No he podido hacer el seguimiento del mismo, no me he podido conectar desde el lunes, pero por lo que he ido escuchando en las noticias y demás, ha tenido que ser brutal el golpetazo contra la costa  :Embarrassment: 

Supongo que cuando termine todo y demás, realizarán en algún lugar algún informe completo o algo de todo el desarrollo del mismo, esperemos que podamos verlo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Este huracán ha sido realmente impresionante...
> 
> No he podido hacer el seguimiento del mismo, no me he podido conectar desde el lunes, pero por lo que he ido escuchando en las noticias y demás, ha tenido que ser brutal el golpetazo contra la costa 
> 
> Supongo que cuando termine todo y demás, realizarán en algún lugar algún informe completo o algo de todo el desarrollo del mismo, esperemos que podamos verlo


Pues para empezar, aquí tienes algo de resumen escrito por el servicio meteorológico australiano (http://www.bom.gov.au/cyclone/history/yasi.shtml):




> *Severe Tropical Cyclone Yasi*
> 
> *31 January - 3 February 2011* 
> 
> *Summary*
> 
>  Severe Tropical Cyclone Yasi was rated a marginal Category 5 (the  highest intensity on a scale of one to five), for some hours before it  crossed the coast and at landfall.
>  Satellite images clearly show the significant size of this system and  preliminary evidence supports that the cyclone had a very destructive  core with an estimated maximum wind gust of 285 km/h. This is backed up  by satellite data, pressure measurements from within the eye, and the  height of the recorded storm surge.
>  Evidence from instrumentation that survived the event shows a central  pressure of around 930hPa measured at Mission Beach and Tully, where  the core of the cyclone passed.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

La caída de presión es brutal  :EEK!: , *-60 hPa en 12 horas*... impresionante  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía, una bajada así de presión, lo debes hasta de notar en el ambiente... :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Madre mía, una bajada así de presión, lo debes hasta de notar en el ambiente...


Pues fíjate... se te deben quedar hasta "taponados" los oídos por la diferencia de presión, un poco más y te da un "barotrauma" o un "síndrome de descompresión" o alguna cosa de esas  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

En el Hemisferio Sur no paran de surgir ciclones.

Actualmente hay dos bordeando las costas índicas de Australia:

Carlos: Cat.1 hacia Cat. 3 en 48 horas, bordeando la costa NW de Australia
Dianne Cat. 2 , adentrándose en el Índico Sur

Información sobre ambos: http://www.bom.gov.au/cyclone/index.shtml

----------


## REEGE

Fuente: antena3.com

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...032901329.html

----------


## REEGE

Diez muertos en una colisión múltiple en Alemania por una tormenta de arena
hace 1 hora 38 mins
Berlín, 8 abr (EFE).- Al menos diez personas murieron y otras noventa resultaron heridas de diversa consideración en una colisión múltiple de hasta 80 vehículos, ocurrida hoy en el noreste de Alemania a causa de una tempestad de arena. 

Según informó la Policía alemana, el suceso se produjo en la autopista A19, en el sur de la localidad de Rostock, en dirección a Berlín.

Al menos una veintena de vehículos se incendiaron tras el choque en cadena y otros tantos quedaron empotrados en los automóviles que les precedían, al frenar repentinamente cuando viajaban a gran velocidad.

El suceso se produjo sobre las 10.50 GMT, en medio de una tempestad de arena procedente del litoral alemán, donde soplaban vientos huracanados y con una visibilidad de apenas 100 metros.

A consecuencia del siniestro, la autopista quedó cortada en ambas direcciones, mientras se procedía a acordonar los alrededores de varios camiones, uno de los cuales contenía mercancía considerada peligrosa.

Unas cuarenta personas, del total de 90 heridos, fueron ingresadas en hospitales cercanos, mientras las restantes eran atendidas en el lugar del accidente por servicios médicos y ambulancias desplazadas a la zona.


*Fuente:Yahoo.es Noticias*

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Una tormenta de arena al norte de Alemania? :Confused:  :Confused: 
Esto sí que es raro.

----------


## REEGE

Un tornado arrasa Wisconsin.
Atlas - Ayer, 19.16 
Un tornado ha arrasado el norte del estado de Wisconsin, en especial, la ciudad de Merrill donde 25 casas han quedado reducidas a escombros. El tornado que pasó por la ciudad el pasado domingo, llevaba rachas de viento superiores a los 112 kilómetros por hora que llegaron a arrancar varios árboles y el techo de las viviendas. Los residentes pudieron volver a sus casas el lunes, donde con bolsas en la mano buscaban entre los escombros los pocos objetos que han podido salvar de la destrucción. Según los equipos de emergencia, dos personas resultaron gravemente heridas, aunque no se registraron muertes. 

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2011...n-060abc3.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

112Km/h, no es más que un F2. Podría haber sido peor :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## REEGE

Asciende a 215 la cifra de muertos en los EEUU por la ola de tornados.
Las fuertes vientos que azotan ahora el sur y el este de EEUU se han cobrado casi dos centenares de víctimas dejando tras de sí un rastro de destrucción.

 EFE  |  Washington, EEUU  | Actualizado el 28/04/2011 a las 08:08 horas 

Las autoridades de Estados Unidos elevaron hoy a 215 el número de fallecidos por las tormentas y tornados que han devastado el sur y el este del país, mientras algunos medios situaban la cifra de víctimas en más de 230.

A medida que el temporal avanza hacia el noreste del país, las autoridades de Virginia (este) confirmaron hoy ocho muertes, mientras el gobernador de Alabama (sureste) elevaba la cifra de fallecidos en ese estado, el más afectado por el temporal, a 131. Por su parte, las autoridades de Tennessee (este) confirmaron alrededor de 30 muertes, mientras que Georgia cuenta al menos con 13, Misisipi con 32 y Kentucky con una, según la información facilitada por cada estado sin que se haya ofrecido datos globales.

Por su parte, la cadena CNN elevó la cifra de muertes a 230 en seis estados, citando datos de agencias locales como el Centro de Operaciones de Emergencia de Tennessee. Hasta el momento, se han registrado 164 tornados desde Misisipi hasta Nueva York, en el que es ya el peor temporal de este tipo desde 1974, cuando una oleada de tornados mató a más de 300 personas.

El administrador de la Agencia Federal de Gestión de Emergencias (FEMA, en inglés), Craig Fugate, envió hoy un mensaje de precaución a los estados del sur. "Hoy vamos a ver más tornados y condiciones meteorológicas extremas en la mayor parte del sur y hacia el noreste del país", advirtió en un mensaje de vídeo publicado en el blog de la agencia.

Fugate viajará en las próximas horas a Alabama, donde se reunirá con el gobernador Robert Bentley, que describió la situación en el estado como de "devastación masiva". Unos 2.000 miembros de equipos de emergencia se han desplegado en el estado sureño, y en especial en la ciudad de Tuscaloosa, que ha quedado devastada por el paso de un tornado que ha dejado 32 muertos y cientos de edificios destruidos.


Y aquí podeis ver un breve video de la noticia.
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...042801888.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que ya se ha superado la de 1974, hoy cifraban en 312 muertos, 64 desaparecidos y miles de heridos. Y es que las oleadas de tornados intensos, la mayoría han sido F3 y F4, con algunos F5. 
Los cazatormentas de la zona habrán estado ocupadillos.

----------


## REEGE

*Más de 26.000 pesqueros regresan a puerto en el sur de China por tormenta.* 
Pekín, 29 jul (EFE).- Más de 26.000 barcos pesqueros que faenan en torno a la isla sureña china de Hainan respondieron al aviso de las autoridades y regresaron al puerto mientras se espera la llegada de la tormenta tropical Nock-Ten, informó la agencia oficial Xinhua.

El gobierno de Hainan también ordenó que se garantice la seguridad de las presas que existen en la isla y evacuar a los habitantes de las zonas bajas y cercanas a cursos de agua.

Las autoridades de Cantón también ordenaron a los pesqueros que faenan en sus costas al sureste de China que regresen a puerto y dieron instrucciones de preparar equipos de rescate para eventualidades.

La tormenta tropical Nock-Ten, que ha alcanzado el grado de fuerte y podría convertirse en tifón, podría tocar tierra en la costa suroriental de China, según el Centro Nacional Meteorológico.

Nock-Ten ya causó al menos 31 muertos en Filipinas. Es la octava tormenta, y la mayor en la zona, en lo que va del año.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pero...

¿Qué Categoría, tiene? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Pero...
> 
> ¿Qué Categoría, tiene?



Pues ya ninguna, porque parece que se ha disipado.

Por otro lado, parece haber dos ciclones actualmente en acción. ambos en el pacífico, pero en costas diferentes.

Uno de ellos, en la costa oeste, se llama Muifa, con 945 hPa de presión, y vientos de 85 nudos, moviéndose al norte (hacia Japón) a 6 nudos. Se espera que empiece a perder fuerza allá por el día 4.

El otro, en la costa este, es una tormenta tropical denominada Eugene, 1001mb y 50 nudos, moviéndose al oeste-noroeste, paralelo a la costa mexicana, pero bien alejado, a 10 nudos. Parece que se va a mantener un tiempo, pudiendo incluso alcanzar valores de huracán.

En el Atlántico norte, no hay ningún ciclón activo, pero sí hay una zona con un 90% de probabilidades que se forme el próximo de la lista, al este de Las Antillas.

----------


## REEGE

*Se forma la quinta tormenta tropical de la temporada en el Atlántico.*

Miami (EE.UU.),1 ago (EFE).- El Centro Nacional de Huracanes (CNH) de Estados Unidos anunció hoy que se está formando la que previsiblemente será la quinta tormenta tropical de la temporada en la cuenca atlántica y que será bautizada como "Emily".

Ese organismo con sede en Miami detalla que el sistema de baja presión "cada vez está mejor organizado y podría convertirse en depresión tropical en cualquier momento", al tiempo que tiene "una elevada posibilidad, cerca del cien por cien", de convertirse en tormenta tropical en las próximas 24 ó 48 horas a medida que avanza en dirección oeste-noroeste.

El sistema se mueve a una velocidad de unos 25 kilómetros por hora y, según el CNH, si llega a ser tormenta tropical en las próximas horas podría ser necesario activar alertas en determinadas zonas de las islas Windward y Leeward.

Este aviso llega tan sólo un día después de que "Don", la cuarta tormenta de la temporada en el Atlántico, perdiera fuerza al adentrarse en territorio del estado de Texas y se convirtiera en depresión tropical.

En lo que va de la temporada de huracanes en la cuenca atlántica, que oficialmente comienza el 1 de junio y acaba el 30 de noviembre, se han formado cuatro tormentas tropicales: "Arlene", "Bret", "Cindy" y "Don".

Según la nomenclatura establecida por la Organización Meteorológica Mundial (OMM), las próximas tormentas tropicales que se generen en el Atlántico durante esta temporada se llamarán, por este orden, "Emily", "Franklin", "Gert", "Harvey", "Irene", "Jose", "Katia", "Lee", "Maria", "Nate", "Ophelia", "Philippe", "Rina", "Sean", "Tammy", "Vince" y "Whitney".

La NOAA pronosticó en mayo pasado la formación de entre 12 y 18 tormentas tropicales, de las cuales entre 6 y 10 podrían convertirse en ciclones, y de esos huracanes de 3 a 6 serán de gran intensidad, con vientos superiores a los 178 kilómetros por hora.

----------


## Luján

Este es el último informe del NHC sobre esta perturbación.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh...l/010608.shtml



> 000
> ACCA62 TJSJ 010608
> TWOSPN
> 
> PERSPECTIVA ESPECIAL SOBRE LAS CONDICIONES DEL TIEMPO EN EL TROPICO 
> NWS CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL
> TRADUCCION EMITIDA POR SERVICIO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGIA SAN JUAN PR 
> 200 AM EDT LUNES 1 DE AGOSTO DE 2011
> 
> ...


La traducción es del NHC, me imagino que con un traductor automático.

----------


## REEGE

*"Emily", la quinta tormenta del Atlántico se forma en el Caribe.*

Miami (EEUU), 2 ago (EFE).- "Emily", la quinta tormenta tropical de la temporada de ciclones en la cuenca atlántica, se formó hoy en el Caribe y varios países de la región ya están bajo alerta, incluidos Puerto Rico y República Dominicana.

El Centro Nacional de Huracanes (CNH) de Estados Unidos detalló hoy en su parte de las 23.00 hora local (03.00 GMT) que la tormenta se fortalece progresivamente y se encuentra 170 kilómetros al oeste de Dominica y 470 kilómetros al sureste de San Juan de Puerto Rico, en la latitud 15,5 grados norte y longitud 62,9 grados oeste.

Los vientos máximos sostenidos de "Emily" alcanzan los 65 kilómetros por hora y el CNH pronostica un "fortalecimiento gradual" de la tormenta, que avanza hacia el oeste (275 grados) a 28 kilómetros por hora.

Permanecen bajo aviso de tormenta tropical (paso del sistema en un plazo de 36 horas) las islas de Guadalupe, Desirade, Les Saintes y Marie Galante, así como Dominica, República Dominicana, Puerto Rico y las islas de Vieques y Culebra.

En esos lugares, advierte el CNH, se podría elevar el nivel de las aguas entre 30 y 60 centímetros, lo que llegaría acompañado de un elevado y peligroso oleaje.

Además, está en vigor una vigilancia de tormenta tropical (paso en 48 horas) para San Cristóbal y Nieves, Montserrat, Antigua, las islas Vírgenes de Estados Unidos y Haití.

El CNH calcula que "Emily" girará hacia el oeste-noroeste e irá perdiendo velocidad durante las próximas 48 horas, después de haber pasado por el noreste del mar Caribe esta noche. Se acercará a la isla La Española, territorio que comparten República Dominicana y Haití, en la noche del martes y el miércoles.

En Puerto Rico, Culebra y Vieques se prevén condiciones de tormenta tropical el martes, donde caerán entre 10 y 15 centímetros de agua, y en República Dominicana ese mismo día por la noche, con la misma cantidad de lluvia, según detalla que el organismo con sede en Miami (EE.UU.).

En República Dominicana "podrían alcanzarse los 25 centímetros de agua de máximos aislados, lo que podría provocar inundaciones peligrosas y deslizamientos de tierras en áreas montañosas", advirtió el CNH, que también apuntó que se podrían dar condiciones de tormenta tropical esta noche en las islas Leeward y el martes por la mañana en las islas Vírgenes y el miércoles en Haití.

En lo que va de la temporada de huracanes en la cuenca atlántica, que comenzó el 1 de junio y finaliza el próximo 30 de noviembre, se han formado cinco tormentas tropicales: "Arlene", "Bret", "Cindy", "Don" y "Emily".

La Administración Nacional de Océanos y Atmósfera (NOAA, por su sigla en inglés) pronosticó en mayo pasado la formación de entre 12 y 18 tormentas tropicales, de las cuales entre 6 y 10 podrían convertirse en ciclones, y de esos huracanes de 3 a 6 serán de gran intensidad, con vientos superiores a los 178 kilómetros por hora.

----------


## Luján

Las cosas están movidas alrededor de centroamérica.

A Eugene (ya huracán categoría 3) y Emily (tormenta tropical) hay que añadir una zona de bajas presiones, tormentas y lluvias al suroeste de Acapulco, que tiene un 70% de probabilidades de formar un nuevo ciclón tropical, que se llamaría Fernanda.


Para el Pacífico:








> 1. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM
> LOCATED ABOUT 225 MILES SOUTHEAST OF ACAPULCO MEXICO HAVE CHANGED
> LITTLE IN ORGANIZATION DURING THE PAST SEVERAL HOURS.  HOWEVER...
> ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS APPEAR FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT OF THIS
> SYSTEM AND A TROPICAL DEPRESSION COULD FORM LATER TODAY.  THIS
> SYSTEM HAS A HIGH CHANCE...70 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A TROPICAL
> CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT 5 TO
> 10 MPH.


Para el Atlántico:

----------


## Luján

Al otro lado del mundo, también hay actividad.

Muifa (1109) sigue dando guerra, con una trayectoria un tanto errática, se dirige ahora hacia Okinawa, mientras mucho más océano adentro, se ha gestado una nueva depresión tropical.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como está la cosa...
Emily, parece que va a ser el primer ciclón que va a causar estragos, al atravesar Cuba de Norte a Sur, y después, ir rozando Florida.

Y el del Pacífico Oeste, vaya trayectoria más enrevesada, y al parecer va a entrar a tierra para hacer pupita

----------


## Luján

> Como está la cosa...
> Emily, parece que va a ser el primer ciclón que va a causar estragos, al atravesar Cuba de Norte a Sur, y después, ir rozando Florida.
> 
> Y el del Pacífico Oeste, vaya trayectoria más enrevesada, y al parecer va a entrar a tierra para hacer pupita



¿CUBA?

Revísate la geografía, chico. Pasará por Haití-República Dominicana y las bahamas, Cuba la roza un poco por la punta sur.  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿CUBA?
> 
> Revísate la geografía, chico. Pasará por Haití-República Dominicana y las bahamas, Cuba la roza un poco por la punta sur.


Ostras, no creas que la tengo tan mal... 7,5 en América... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: . 
Pero me pasé un poco de Oeste :Embarrassment: .

----------


## ben-amar

Total, "por unos cuantos KM mas allá......" :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

*"Emily" deja fuertes lluvias y hogares sin luz en Puerto Rico.* 
San Juan, 4 ago (EFE).- La tormenta tropical "Emily" dejó fuertes lluvias a su paso hoy por Puerto Rico, donde 16.000 hogares quedaron sin electricidad, informaron las autoridades, que cancelaron los avisos de advertencia pero pidieron a la población que siga alerta.

El director del Servicio Nacional de Meteorología, Israel Matos, indicó en una rueda de prensa que, pese a la suspensión del aviso, aún se mantiene vigente una vigilancia de inundaciones repentinas. 

En ese sentido, el gobernador de Puerto Rico, Luis Fortuño, insistió en que, pese a la suspensión del aviso de tormenta, la ciudadanía aún debe "permanecer alerta ante cualquier situación surgida por las fuertes lluvias" ocasionadas por "Emily". 

"Debemos continuar tomando cualquier medida de precaución ante las lluvias que han transcurrido durante el día de hoy", agregó. 

En otra conferencia de prensa agregó que no se han reportado incidentes ni víctimas a consecuencia del paso de un sistema que, según las agencias meteorológicas, dejará más lluvias durante el día. 

La llegada de "Emily" a Puerto Rico coincidió con el cese del Gobierno por segundo día consecutivo, decisión que tomó Fortuño para evitar que sus empleados se expusieran a riesgos innecesarios. 

Las autoridades han informado además de que alrededor de una docena de carreteras, en su mayoría en el área norte de la isla, están intransitables debido a inundaciones. 

"Emily", la quinta tormenta tropical de la temporada de ciclones en el Atlántico, se mueve por aguas del oeste caribeño y se prevé que arroje fuertes lluvias a su paso esta tarde y noche por el oeste de la isla de La Española, que comparten la República Dominicana y Haití.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Solo sin luz? :Confused: 

No sería mejor que estos mensajes se pasaran, y continuemos en el hilo:

Temporada de Huracanes y Tormentas Tropicales 2011?

----------


## ben-amar

> *¿Solo sin luz?*
> 
> No sería mejor que estos mensajes se pasaran, y continuemos en el hilo:
> 
> Temporada de Huracanes y Tormentas Tropicales 2011?


jajaja; solo eso no es lo que hace los huracanes y tormentas de las que hablan en este hilo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Si solo dejan sin luz no deja de ser pura anecdota  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> ¿Solo sin luz?
> 
> No sería mejor que estos mensajes se pasaran, y continuemos en el hilo:
> 
> Temporada de Huracanes y Tormentas Tropicales 2011?



Ya están copiados.

Es el problema que ocurre cuando se tienen hilos con nombres parecidos.

----------

